# NO MORE CARSHOWS IN THE CITY OF......



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry: THIS IS JUST TO GIVE ALL THE JENTE A HEADS UP ON THE SITUATION,UNDERSTANDING THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS,IT WAS ALL ON THE SANTA ANA PD,IN WHICH THEY BLAME THE SUV'S AND HOPPIN ON THE STREETS,AS TOLD BY THESE OFFICERS AT TODAYS EVENT,THAT RUINED IT FOR THE O.C SCENE,AS STATED,THEY WILL FROM NOW ON BE AT THE SHOW GIVING "COURTESY WARNINGS".....IN OTHER WORDS,YOUR AS JUST GOT WRITTEN INTO THE "MAINFRAME",SO WHEN ON BRISTOL,COPS ON YOUR REAR RUNNING YOUR PLATES,IT COMES OUT WITH THE WARNINGS YOU WERE WRITTEN PREVIOUSLY,THEY HAVE THE RIGHT TO PULL YOU OVER AND IMPOUND YOUR RYDE........THIS IS WHAT WAS EXPLAINED TO ME,FUCKIN BULLSHIT,ITS CALLED INTRAMPMENT,I MADE MYSELF CLEAR THAT THIS WAS A "FREE SHOW",WERE HERE TO SHOW THE RYDES TO THE PUBLIC IN GENERAL...."IT DON'T MATTER ,WERE HERE TO DO OUR JOB,AND INFORCE IT"JUST AS IT SEEMED THAT WE WERE GETTING IN GOOD WITH THE CITY,POLICE CAME AND RUINED IT FOR EVERYBODY THATS LEGIT INTHIS LIFESTYLE THAT WE CALL LOWRIDING................
EVEN THE MOST HIGHLY RESPECTED CLUB FROM OC,THE CLASSICS ,MR ROCHA,GOT WRITTEN UP,SORRY BRO,IF I WOULD'VE KNOWN THEY WERE GONA DO THIS,MY ASS WOULD'VE KEPT QUITE...








:uh:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO KNOW TO MY UNDERSTANDING IS,MY CARS CANN'T BE ON BRISTOL,EVEN THOU I LVE RITE NEXT TO IT,I GOTTA FIGURE ANOTHER ROUTE TO GET TO ,SAY THE PREZ OF MY CLUBS HOUSE........NO JOKE....








AIN'T GOT NOTHIN BETTER TO DO ON A SAT MORNIN,AND YOU'D THINK THESE "PATOL OFFICERS" KNOW WHAT TYPE OF CARS THEY WERE WRITNG DOWN......1968 IMPALA,1967 IMPALA :uh:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:nosad:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

THAT SUCKS BRO! I KNO THEY AINT DOING THAT SHIT WIT THOSE WHITE BOYZ IN THEM TRUCK CLUBS:angry: @LEAST WERE I LIVE. DONT LET THE POPOS GET THE BEST OF U RIDERZ THERE JUS JEALOUS OF THE EXPENSIVE RIDEZ


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

go protest city


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S JUST ANOTHER FORM OF RACIAL DISCRIMINATION HIDDEN BEHIND SOME PRODEDURE STRATIGIC (CHOICE) OF PROTOCAL TO GET YOUR TYPE OF CARS / TYPE OF PEOPLE THAT BEING MOSTLY LATIN OR BLACK DECENT OUT OF THE AREA OR CITY BECAUSE IN THERE EYE'S IT'S GHETTO! PLAIN AND SIMPLE WITH OUT THEM SAYING OUT RIGHT IN YOUR FACE! IT'S ALL ABOUT RACIAL CONTROL! IT'S MOSTLY EASY TO TELL IF YOU NOTICE MOST OF THE OFFICERS THAT ISSUE OR ENFORCE THESE MADE UP, MODIFIED, ALTERED, REGULATION ARE WHITE OFFICERS. IF THEY ARE OTHERS BESIDE WHITE THEY ARE USUALLY LOW RANKING SO THEY HAVE TO DO WHAT THEY ORDERED BY THERE HIGHER UPS AKA {WHITE MASTER} IF THEY WANT TO CONTINUE WITH THERE CAREERS IN THERE SO CALLED LAW ENFORCEMENT! 
THE ONLY WAY TO DEAL WITH THIS ISSUE IS YOU GOT TO MAKE IT TO WHAT IT IS! IT'S RACIAL PROFILING! IF THIS RULE OR LAW IS ENFORCED THEN HOT RODS, TRUCKS, BUGS, ETC. MUST BE CITED THE SAME WAY AT THERE FUNCTIONS! EVEN IF IT'S CUSTOM HARLEYS TOO! AS MUCH AS I RESPECT ALL CUSTOM STYLES OF RIDES! FAIR IS FAIR! ANYTHING ELSE IS UNFAIR DISCRIMINATION! IF IT'S PROVEN BY DOCUMENTARY FILMING THAT OTHER CUSTOM SHOWS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE THERE FUNCTIONS AT THE SAME LOCATIONS OR CITY WITH FULL AWARENESS BY LAW ENFORCEMENT WITH NO HARRASSMENT BY THEM GIVING THE SAME TREATMENT AND CITATIONS AS THE LOWRIDERS THEN YOU GOT A LEGITAMIT CASE FOR A CLASS ACTION LAW SUIT AGAINST THE POLICE DEPARTMENT OR THE CITY IF THEY SUPPORT THERE ACTIONS OR BOTH! PLUS TO ADD MENTAL NOTE! IF YOU PUBLICISE THESE DESCRIMINATION ACTIONS ON TV OR NEWSPAPERS THE POLICE DEPT. AND THE CITY FREAK OUT EVERY TIME THEN THEY WANT PLAY NICE WILLING TO WORK SOMETHING OUT AWAY FROM THE TV CAMERAS OR NEWSPAPERS! IN FACT THIS WEEK THERE'S AN INVESTIGATION WITH A SHERIFFS DEPT. IN CALI. FOR RACIAL PROFILING BY A COUNCILMEN THAT KEPT GETTING COMPLAINTS ABOUT THERE PROCEDULE PULL OVERS AND ACTIONS AND CALLING ON THE FBI TO INVESTIGATE THE COMPLAINTS! AND GUESS WHO FREAKED OUT SCARED hno: ! THE (WHITE) SHERIFFS AS THEY ALL BAND TOGETHER ALL HOT AND BOTHERED DO EVERYTHING BUT CUS ON TV! TRY IT! THEY THINK YOU GUY'S DON'T KNOW THAT'S WHY THEY DO IT BETTING YOU ALL WILL JUST GO AWAY! [***********! :rant: ]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 4 2009, 01:42 PM~13483195
> *go protest city
> *



 :yessad: :werd: UP! :angry: :thumbsdown: 

POWER TO THE POEPLE! :angry: :yessad: :werd:

IN ALL FAIRNESS THERE ARE GOOD COPS OUT THERE BUT WHEN LAW ENFORCEMENT PULL RACIALLY BIAS STUFF LIKE THIS IT'S HARD TO RESPECT THEM AND DIFFERENTIATE GOOD COPS FROM BAD COPS WHEN THEY ACT LIKE THIS INSTEAD OF FOCUSING WHAT THE TAX PAYERS PAY THEM TO DO AND THAT'S TO FOCUS ON CRIME! NOT ON WHAT TYPE OF CARS PEOPLE DRIVE!  :thumbsdown: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 4 2009, 11:36 AM~13482910
> *SO KNOW TO MY UNDERSTANDING IS,MY CARS CANN'T BE ON BRISTOL,EVEN THOU I LVE RITE NEXT TO IT,I GOTTA FIGURE ANOTHER ROUTE TO GET TO ,SAY THE PREZ OF MY CLUBS HOUSE........NO JOKE....
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 4 2009, 05:21 PM~13484326
> *San Bernardino cruise nite after the show :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


fuck the bullshit come kick it with family


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

KEEP IN MIND FINDING ANOTHER LOCATION IS FINE BUT IT DOESN'T RESOLVE THE PROBLEM OF DISCRIMINATION. AT MOST IT JUST BAND AIDS IT AND INSPIRES AND ENCOURAGE RACIALLY BIAS LAW ENFORCEMENT TO CONTINUE AND SPREAD THERE SEGRATION OF RACE, CULTURES, AND OR CLASS OF PEOPLE FROM CITY TO CITY UNLESS IT'S ADDRESSED IN A PUBLIC FORUM TO WHERE THEY CAN'T HIDE THERE RACIAL DISCRIMINATION WORK ON PEOPLE OF BROWN OR BLACK CULTURE THAT NOT OF THEMSELVES. :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:




RACIST LAW ENFORCEMENT MENTALITY AFTER SHIFT ENDS! > ( :rant: Good job buddies! Way get those mexican ghetto people out of our communitty! :rant: High 5 guy's! :h5: :yes: :0 Oh! :cheesy: Yeah! :0 Code 4! :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>;YEA BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; WHAT U THINK BRISTOL SOUND U GAME??


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{BIG AL} SAID IT! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

WHAT YOU GUY'S NEED TO DO IS CONTACT EVERY NATION WIDE COP'S NIGHTMARE! AND FLY HIM IN FROM NEW YORK! WATCH THIS GUY IN ACTION WITH THESE HIPCIT COPS!  
HIS NAME IS JIMMY JUSTICE!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ETnbp6lglk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ETnbp6lglk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf-tcjc87hw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD6AefB0uG8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQM0eUJx9lM&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp9WIz_PYl8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mEl5bWgWBI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkDhTX5g1dY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CELZSD1ijWE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CEFAifA1vY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyACkTTn8Ho&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DytIyFgtvKI&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU6-5Q3efDI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLsUMuaZY-I&feature=related




COPS GETTING BUSTED! REAL JUSTICE! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjRH3_i2f44&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijhk-TjQw20&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB0k2gHLKHA&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLsUMuaZY-I&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pxmNq0Kyo0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msp7ZKiMcWY...from=PL&index=8


----------



## art ramirez (Apr 27, 2006)

We've had our share of discrimination!!! And its time we get recognized for the good that we contribute to our citys. It's a known fact that the hot rod clubs don't get treated the same as the lowriders...............why? because they are white. They have no problem putting on a show at the City of Orange Circle, or the Canyon Run at Featherly Park. They are welcomed at the Costa Mesa Fairgrounds and other City Parks such as Hart Park. I don't see the difference between hot rods and lowriders as far as how low the cars sit. Hot rods sit on the ground same as a classic lowrider. Hot rods have air bag or hydraulics same as our classic lowriders. The only difference is who owns the cars............white or brown.

We (lowriders) are shut down every time we try to put on a show. Santa Ana Police and Orange Police just don't like lowriders. They label the lowrider as "gangsters" or think that because you are latinio or black that we are automatically "gang affiliated". Thats bullshit. That is discrimination. 
Lowriders contribute much to fundraisers and needy programs. We help various types of organizations including city sponsered programs. This should tell the O.C. officials something about us. We are a working class people, we are students, we are homeowners, we are familys. We have a right to drive and show what we love.

The O.C. police departments need to understand that lowriding is a way of expressing our love for classic cars. Lowriding is a style, not a "gang". I agree that something has to be done. I urge all clubs to unite and bring on a class action suit against the City of Orange and the City of Santa Ana. These two cities are the most discriminating of all cities.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;we will be praying for u santa ana cops in da name of JESUS;;;


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

thats the problem everyone says something has to be done but at the end of the day no one does shit


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

What the city of Santa Ana needs to to is take a look at the bigger picture and realize that this type of harrassment is inherently counterproductive to their own efforts of finding positive activities for young kids and families to be involved with. We here that work with the youth of Santa Ana every day see the kids who are inspired by the craftsmanship of the cars and bikes they see at local shows and out in the general community. Many kids in our community end up setting goals for themselves to learn airbrushing, welding, building a bike out of what they have, countless other trades, and most importantly, a sense of prode in themselves. Local shops, businesses, individual riders in their own garages may take a youngster from the neighborhood under his guidance in the city of Santa Ana and mentor them in the arts assocuiated with the lowrider culture. The skills they learn along the way stay with them for life, give them a sense of accomplishment, and give them hope.

What the leaders of this city need to understand and see for themselves is that lowriding is a part of the cultural fabric of this community that can nor should ever be eradicated. It could almost be compared to a language, a religion- a lifestyle that will persist despite every effort to erase it.

Many Santa Ana businesses and schools already know that without the support of the lowrider/ custom/ dub community, and the people that put these events together, things in Santa Ana would be a lot worse- not better. The owners and clubs that bring out their automobiles to support local events should be recognized because their participation in such events directly impacts many charities and local public schools. To have that gone in a city such as Santa Ana would be a big mistake- especially in these tough times.

Perhaps another suggsetion or step would be for those who support the culture and positive community of Santa Ana lowriders to attend a city council meeting in a large group. Raise awareness through the local media and politicians who may be sympathetic to the postive contributions that car owners, clubs and businesses associated with these events have on the greater community. By continuing to attend local shows and events you service your community, become a positive influence of self-expression, and motivate countless youth to work toward something creative and positive. Please keep coming to the shows. We depend on you. No where in Orange County could this be more critical than in Santa Ana.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 4 2009, 10:26 AM~13482878
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is this? They were doing their write-ups and/or inspecting vehicles _at the show_??? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Apr 5 2009, 09:42 AM~13487815
> *What the city of Santa Ana needs to to is take a look at the bigger picture and realize that this type of harrassment is inherently counterproductive to their own efforts of finding positive activities for young kids and families to be involved with. We here that work with the youth of Santa Ana every day see the kids who are inspired by the craftsmanship of the cars and bikes they see at local shows and out in the general community.  Many kids in our community end up setting goals for themselves to learn airbrushing, welding, building a bike out of what they have, countless other trades, and most importantly, a sense of prode in themselves.  Local shops, businesses, individual riders in their own garages may take a youngster from the neighborhood under his guidance in the city of Santa Ana and mentor them in the arts assocuiated with the lowrider culture. The skills they learn along the way stay with them for life, give them a sense of accomplishment, and give them hope.
> 
> What the leaders of this city need to understand and see for themselves is that lowriding is a part of the cultural fabric of this community that can nor should ever be eradicated. It could almost be compared to a language, a religion- a lifestyle that will persist despite every effort to erase it.
> ...


that is what we should do , be positive not negative about this matter we should have a metting in city hall .


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Damn, it's turning into a NAZI state.


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

count us in for whatever needs to be done!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 AM~13488526
> *count us in for whatever needs to be done!!
> *


 :yes: Me too...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 5 2009, 08:30 AM~13487743
> *;;;;;;;we will be praying for u santa ana cops in da name of JESUS;;;
> *


 :uh: LETS GET THIS UNDERSTOOD FIRST,SO CERTAIN JENTE WON'T GET THIS MIXED UP,I TYPE IN HERE IN CAPS LOCK,CAUSE ITS EASIR FOR ME TO TYPE WITH ONE FINGER,SO DON'T THINK WHEN TYPING ,THAT I'M YELLING OR TALKIN LOUD
2ND,BIG AL,WE CERTAINLY DON'T NEED NONE OF THIS "PREACHING"RITE NOW,POSTIN THIS REMARK IS REALLY NOT NEEDED RITE HERE,ESPECIALLY SAYING FOR THE POLICE TO WATCH THIER BACK ,I KNOW THE ONES THAT LIVE HERE IN S.A , ........
I HIGHLY THANK JROCK,CWPLANET, AND MR ART RAMIREZ FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS,AND TO RESPOND TO CWPLANETS COMMENT,DID YOU KNOW THAT JUST IN THE LAST MONTH OR SO,THEY CLOSED DOWN A STREET RITE NEXT TO WHERE WE WERE AT,AND HOSTED THE RAT ROD COMUNITY THIER,HATE TO PUT THE HOMIES ON BLAST ,BUT I BET THEY WEREN'T PUT UNDER THE SAME SCURTINY AS THEY DID TO US YESTERDAY,KNOWING THAT 1 OF THEM RUN A HOT ROD WITH STRAIGHT HEADDERS,PLUS OTHER VARIOUS REASONS FOR IT BEING DEEMED ILEGAL ON THE ROAD,BUT YET WE ARE THE ONES GETTING CITED OR GIVIN "WRITTEN WARNINGS"


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by art ramirez_@Apr 5 2009, 08:23 AM~13487710
> *We've had our share of discrimination!!!  And its time we get recognized for the good that we contribute to our citys.  It's a known fact that the hot rod clubs don't get treated the same as the lowriders...............why?  because they are white. They have no problem putting on a show at the City of Orange Circle, or the Canyon Run at Featherly Park.  They are welcomed at the Costa Mesa Fairgrounds and other City Parks such as Hart Park.  I don't see the difference between hot rods and lowriders as far as how low the cars sit.  Hot rods sit on the ground same as a classic lowrider.  Hot rods have air bag or hydraulics same as our classic lowriders.  The only difference is who owns the cars............white or brown.
> 
> We (lowriders) are shut down every time we try to put on a show.  Santa Ana Police and Orange Police just don't like lowriders.  They label the lowrider as "gangsters"  or think that because you are latinio or black that we are automatically "gang affiliated".  Thats bullshit.  That is discrimination.
> ...


IM SORRY BUT IT SEEMS THAT COPS ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE DOIN THE RACIAL CARD BUT IF YOU NOTICE NOW DAYS LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A CHICANO OR BLACK THING BUT ALL RACES BROWN,BLACK,WHITE,ASIAN,AS FOR THE HOT ROD COMMUNITY ALSO,SO LETS GET AWAY FROM THAT AND FOCUS ON WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ,IT'S THE FACT THAT THEY JUST (HATE)THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE,,REGALDLESS OF WHO'S DRIVING THE CARS,BUT YOU SEE ANY OTHER RACE DRIVING A HOT ROD THEY GIVE THE THUMBS UP TO THEM,WHY BECUASE THEY FEEL THATS HOW A CAR SHOULD BE CUSTOMIES,BUT *YES I DO AGREE WITH THE CLASS ACTION SUIT,TAKE IT TO CITY HALL ,ASK TO SEE YOUR COUNSAL MAN ,THE MAYOR,WHAT EVER IT TAKE THEN TAKE IT TO COURT THIS WAY THEY CANT SAY YOU NEVER PRESENTED AND ARGUMENT TO THEM,ABOUT THE POLICE HERASMENT,JUST MY 2 CENTS*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND YET I SEE NOONE NOTICING THAT THIS IS WHAT THEY DID TO CERTAIN JENTE AT GEROME CENTER LAST YR,AT THE OC TOY DRIVE,CERTAIN PEOPLE GOT AHOLD OF SOMEHIGH PERSON TO ASK TO QUIT DOIN IT(WRITING UP JENTE),THEY DID,BUT AS SOON AS THE LAST GIFT WAS GIVIN OUT THEY RAN US OUT OF THIER QUICK.......


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

PUT THE PRESSURE START CALLING THE NEWS MIDEA ,RADIO STATIONS,NEWS PAPERS,


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2009, 12:29 PM~13488928
> *PUT THE PRESSURE START CALLING THE NEWS MIDEA ,RADIO STATIONS,NEWS PAPERS,
> *


X100


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 5 2009, 01:35 PM~13488975
> *X100
> *


x1000


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

Y MENOS MAL,TODAY WOULD'VE BEEN A BADASS DAY FOR A CRUZ TO THE PARK........








BUT TOO BAD MY ASS HAS TO KEEP MINE UNDER WRAPS.....








MY ASS IS JUST WONDERIN HOW LONG IS THIS FOR,A HOMIE COMMENTED IT WAS JUST FOR 2 WEEKS.......


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 5 2009, 12:39 PM~13488996
> *Y MENOS MAL,TODAY WOULD'VE BEEN A BADASS DAY FOR A CRUZ TO THE PARK........
> 
> 
> ...


SO NOW YOU HAVE YOUR CAR PARKED AND NO WHERE TO GO ,JUST LIKE BEEN UNDER HOUSE ARREST ,HERES WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOUR STORY TO THE MEDIA ,CALL THEM TODAY AND SHOW THEM THE WORNING THEY GAVE YOU LET THEM BEEF UP THE STORY THEY LOVE TO BRING THINGS LIKE THAT TO THE PUBLIC,SHOW THEM THAT YOU CANT DRIVE YOUR CAR OR IT WILL GET INPUONDED,IS THIS A COMMUNEST COUNTRY I THINK NOT WE HAVE RIGHTS LETS LETS EXPRESS THEM BY STARTING WITH THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH FREEDOM OF THE PRESS,BRING UP THE (LETS COMPARE THE TREATMENT OF LOWRIDERS -VS-HOT RODS) TO THE MEDIA


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2009, 02:04 PM~13489128
> *SO NOW YOU HAVE YOUR CAR PARKED AND NO WHERE TO GO ,JUST LIKE BEEN UNDER HOUSE ARREST ,HERES WHERE YOU CAN BRING YOUR STORY TO THE MEDIA ,CALL THEM TODAY AND SHOW THEM THE WORNING THEY GAVE YOU LET THEM BEEF UP THE STORY THEY LOVE TO BRING THINGS LIKE THAT TO THE PUBLIC,SHOW THEM THAT YOU CANT DRIVE YOUR CAR OR IT WILL GET INPUONDED,IS THIS A COMMUNEST COUNTRY I THINK NOT WE HAVE RIGHTS LETS LETS EXPRESS THEM BY STARTING WITH THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH FREEDOM OF THE PRESS,BRING UP THE (LETS COMPARE THE TREATMENT OF LOWRIDERS -VS-HOT RODS) TO THE MEDIA
> *


 :thumbsup: thats the way to do it.we all should be united .with no volence


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

That's right NO VIOLENCE! WE MUST UNITED AS A WHOLE! 

This is crazy! There should be no reason for them to do this to our lifestyle. This makes me so upset, to hinder the one thing that brings me passion. I enjoy driving my impala, It is the greatest feeling on a warm sunny day to be out among your peers, or love ones and enjoying the music, company, and pure muscle under the hood. No Police Officer, group, City Official, Mayor, or Council Member will take that away from me, EVER! I will drive as I please. WHERE EVER I FEEL HOW EVER MANY TIMES AS I PLEASE! 

I hope this gets the proper attention it needs! These great people with older cars do not peel out on Bristol! They do not do doughnuts in the intersections! You rarely ever hear their stereos up loud, because we are always in fear of a noise pollution ticket! We are not the ones doing these annoying things! 

Think of all the youth, and money that is generated not in just Santa Ana, but all over the Southern California area. There is almost a show every weekend for 9 months out of the year! Times that at 20 bucks a car, plus vendors, sponsors, I can go on.. 

They have to realize that we are not going ANYWHERE! We will not invest tens of thousands of dollars in our vehicles to not drive them on a certain street because a group of people do not like them! They will not be parked! SORRY! 

PUNISH THE PROBLEM PEOPLE! Not the ones who have valid ID's, valid registration, who have jobs, pay taxes, STAY OUT OF TROUBLE, and drive legally! 

So Im gonna fight this one to the fullest! I gonna start calling radio stations, news crews, media giants, you name it. SAPD needs to stop this harassment! I want the city to to tell the police to stop the harassment! 

As far as the race thing goes.. I really don't think it is racial. I'm a white boy, and i get pulled over just as much as anyone else. COPS hate LOWRIDERS. They still hold on to the 80s and 90s sterotypes from LA... and the fact that I too (A WHITE BOY) have a LOWRIDER and I'm PROUD to be apart of this lifestyle. I AM NOT CHANGING ANYTHING EITHER!

Enough is enough! Catch me in traffic! :biggrin:   :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL I MIGHT HAVE GOT IT ALL WRONG BUT IT AINT RIGHT


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Keep this to the top! We need to hear from you on this! 

Do you want to be forced to keep your ride at home?? Or do you want to drive it?

S P E A K U P G E N T E ! ! :rant:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

I hate fuckin cops. The selective laws for DWB (Driving while Brown) are raciest towards us. Your right, you won't see this shit at a Hot Rod show or gathering. 
This is bullshit. Protest !!!! :angry:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

I just emailed KCAL, KTLA, KCBS, KNBC, We need the media to know about this. :yes:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

hey this is jesse 4rm family trendz car club with da 69 impala and we got pulled over 4 no fuckin reason on mcfadden and bristol supposably we came 4rm a gang territory (bull shit) but hands down da dudes dat fuck it up r those stupid asses that r always burnin rubber i mean i dont mine that dube shit im cool as long as we all ridin in tha right way its just we got those small quantities of dumb asses that fuck it up 4 everyone else thats why theirs no respect 4 us now. Oh yea wanted to also say if you see any out of towners 4rm lets say huntinton beach, or any high class ma fuckas tell them 2 get tha fuck out cus i saw some them faggets fuckin with our city but when we go to their city we dont do that shit i guess i love my city 2 much but if u do c those kind tell them to get their little rosters and get da fuck on out ass 4 tha cops fuck'em this shit has been here since tha begging of time and is always gonna be here but it dosent hurt 2 try suing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

oh yeah shots out 2 all tha car clubs lets keep it movin dont stop till tha casket drops.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Anyone ever stop and think that it may be the city council members who are suggesting to law enforcement to close certain portions of a highway because business owners are demanding that something be done about people from other areas coming into town and causing problems in their neighborhoods.
I must say that some of you members have the right ideal by wanting to contact your council members about the situation, but leave the treatening remarks off, this is the reason why the gand affiliation is assiciated with lowriding.
Be professional when "conducting business" with your council, you guys will accomplish alot more.
PEACE


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13492102
> *Anyone ever stop and think that it may be the city council members who are suggesting to law enforcement to close certain portions of a highway because business owners are demanding that something be done about people from other areas coming into town and causing problems in their neighborhoods.
> I must say that some of you members have the right ideal by wanting to contact your council members about the situation, but leave the treatening remarks off, this is the reason why the gand affiliation is assiciated with lowriding.
> Be professional when "conducting business" with your council, you guys will accomplish alot more.
> ...


YOUR RIGHT


----------



## art ramirez (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Donny Biggs for your wonderful insight to this problem. We apologize for labeling this a "racist" problem. This is not just a "brown" issue, nor a black issue. It is a multi race situation. There are all types of "lowriders" And to respond to one comment made on this subject, We don't hate the O.C. police. They have to do their jobs, however we believe that the lowriding community is getting the raw end of the deal.
I'm so glad you have taken the inititive to email the news media. I also believe that bringing it to the attention of the media we may bring some unwanted attention to the city officials. All we want is to be able to have family functions i.e. picinics, car shows, fundraisers for battered women/elderly, toy drives etc etc.

We as Old Style CC, have done so many charities as mentioned above, that we feel we have tried very hard to show that lowriders are beautiful. They are in a class of their own. We love to show them off, there is so much pride in our rides and we are proud of the efforts that are put into them. 

Lets hope we can get our message across without having things get out of hand. Having attitude will not solve the problem, but it may send the wrong message to city officials.


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by art ramirez_@Apr 5 2009, 08:59 PM~13492173
> *Thanks Mr. Donny Biggs for your wonderful insight to this problem.  We apologize for labeling this a "racist" problem.  This is not just a "brown" issue, nor a black issue.  It is a multi race situation.  There are all types of "lowriders"  And to respond  to one comment made on this subject,  We don't hate the O.C. police. They have to do their jobs, however we believe that the lowriding community is getting the raw end of the deal.
> I'm so glad you have taken the inititive to email the news media.  I also believe that bringing it to the attention of the media we may bring some unwanted attention to the city officials.  All we want is to be able to have family functions i.e. picinics, car shows, fundraisers for battered women/elderly, toy drives etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Art Ramirez - Well put. We need to preserve our culture, and keep doing what we all love. Lets be continue to be helpful, and hopeful they will understand.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Apr 5 2009, 08:57 PM~13492146
> *YOUR RIGHT
> *



Thanks, about 8 years ago, I wrote a letter for a friend who lives in the Los Angeles area. He and his fellow car club members were experiencing the same issues, in regards to being detained whenever they were cruising in a certain area of their city. The letter received a large amount of responses from council members, the Mayor and the Chief of police in that city. There was also an overwhelming response from citizens who read the letter in the newspaper. 
End Result: They were treated differently and they were allowed to cruise, so long as no one "Fucked it up" for them. We all know that all it takes is a couple of knuckleheads to ruin it for everyone and then the stigma of gang banging and lowriding are associated with one another. Make sure your letter is well written, in chronological order and all of the issues are addressed, along with the understanding that "You Guys" vote for people who are in office, including the Mayor and council members.

PEACE


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 5 2009, 09:07 PM~13492252
> *Thanks, about 8 years ago, I wrote a letter for a friend who lives in the Los Angeles area.  He and his fellow car club members were experiencing the same issues, in regards to being detained whenever ever they were cruising in a certain area of their city.  The letter received a large amount of responses from council members, the Mayor and the Cheif of police in that city.
> There was also an overwhelming response from citizens who read the letter in the newspaper.
> End result, they were treated  differently and they were allowed to cruise, so long as no one "Fucked it up" for them.  We all know that all it takes is a couple of knuckleheads to ruin it for everyone and then the stigma of gang banging and lowriding are associated with one another.
> ...


Also for those who don't know about the area, The city is pouring a lot of money into fixing the old street. They are currently still in construction on Bristol. This may have something to do with it, but still the point is we are not the ones who are doing this. The police even stated that it was the SUV's and newer cars. :uh:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 4 2009, 08:47 PM~13485933
> *<span style='color:red'>;YEA  BIG  AL SAID  IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  WHAT U THINK BRISTOL SOUND U GAME??
> *





A organized peace full protest by all C.C. a get together like a show but insted to protest notice I said peacefull not a riot, get some well spoken rep's and make a statement to our community not the cop's, they dont give a fuck, but our communaty dose and dont call it racial but a cival rights violation :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 5 2009, 01:29 PM~13488928
> *PUT THE PRESSURE START CALLING THE NEWS MIDEA ,RADIO STATIONS,NEWS PAPERS,
> *


 :angry: X 100,000,000 ! :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13485020
> *  :yessad:  :werd: UP! :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> POWER TO THE POEPLE!  :angry:  :yessad:  :werd:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.74, *SMURF*

Sup loco, como ves este desmadre :angry:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Another idea would be to get the schools that benefit from these events involved, and have them explain to city officials how this type of "harrasment" affect their fundraiser, a car show is basically a way for the school(or whomever) to raise funds, and if this keeps happening there wont be any car shows/fundraisers, im sure schools dont wanna spend out of pocket money that they dont have so it would beneficial for them to back us up


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Apr 5 2009, 11:48 PM~13493639
> *Another idea would be to get the schools that benefit from these events involved, and have them explain to city officials how this type of "harrasment" affect their fundraiser, a car show is basically a way for the school(or whomever) to raise funds, and if this keeps happening there wont be any car shows/fundraisers, im sure schools dont wanna spend out of pocket money that they dont have so it would beneficial for them to back us up
> *



Thats true.. They are already having to deal with budgets cuts.. :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 02:22 AM~13493944
> *Thats true.. They are already having to deal with budgets cuts..  :uh:
> *


GOOD POINT! AND TO ADD FOR HELPFUL USE TO MENTION WHEN TIME TO ADRESS THE OFFICIALS ARE:
1. NEXT VOTING SUPPORT FROM THE BROWN AND BLACK COMMUNITTY.
2. NEXT VOTING SUPPORT FROM THE EDUCATORS THAT RELY ON LOWRIDER CAR SHOW AND SPECIAL EVENT SUPPORT.
3. NEXT CAR PARADE SUPPORT ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY THE OFFICIALS WANT TO GET GET GOOD WITH THE LATIN COMMUNITY LIKE CINCO DE MAYO OR AGAIN PUBLIC VOTE SUPPORT.
4.SUPPORT OF POLICE CAR SHOW EVENTS FOR THERE CAUSE.
5. FUTURE LAW RECRUITMENT OF BROWN AND BLACK PERSONNEL.
6. REDUCTION OF DONATIONS FOR POLICE DONATION PROGRAMS FROM THE BROWN AND BLACK COMMUNITY.
7. LESS SUPPORT FROM BROWN AND BLACK COMMUNITIES. JUST TO NAME A FEW. 
:yessad: :nicoderm: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

My guess is alot of this "enforcement" has to do with the economic state of the city and county. With the way things are right now cities need to make up the loss funding they get from the state and federal agencies. What better way then to write some tickets?

I see it everywhere from multiple CHP units cruising and lining up cars on the 10 East Car Pool lane three at a time to the city of Baldwin Park have monthly license and insurance checks. There has always been the argument that there is no "ticket quota" and that may be true but its obvious that these agencies see the revenue that can be generated from tickets to make up their deficit.

I had an interesting conversation with a LA County Sheriff at the Together show. He told me that the department had a "zero tolerance" for the show and they would take any measure needed to shut down the show if someone got out of line. I asked him if he was at the show last year and he said yes. I then asked him if there was any trouble and he said no. So I posed the question "why would the Sheriffs think this year would be any different?" His answer was "well you know as well as I do the reputation "these shows" have". As many shows and events I cover I can't tell you the last time I saw any sort of trouble. I can honestly say I have never seen any trouble. 

The majority of these events are raising funds for a charity. We need to remind the cities and counties who they come to when they need a car for a parade or a club to host a show. Some one needs to be the point person so the dialogs are done with the same person every time.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 5 2009, 11:07 PM~13492252
> *Thanks, about 8 years ago, I wrote a letter for a friend who lives in the Los Angeles area.  He and his fellow car club members were experiencing the same issues, in regards to being detained whenever they were cruising in a certain area of their city.  The letter received a large amount of responses from council members, the Mayor and the Chief of police in that city.  There was also an overwhelming response from citizens who read the letter in the newspaper.
> End Result: They were treated differently and they were allowed to cruise, so long as no one "Fucked it up" for them.  We all know that all it takes is a couple of knuckleheads to ruin it for everyone and then the stigma of gang banging and lowriding are associated with one another.  Make sure your letter is well written, in chronological order and all of the issues are addressed, along with the understanding that "You Guys" vote for people who are in office, including the Mayor and council members.
> 
> ...


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

You know what is really said; when they have a car show to benefit there needs whom do they ask for help the low rider community because that is how they get spectators to show up. They make there money on the registration’s and every thing else around a car show. That’s way when there is a show that is put together by cop’s we don’t go I know it sound sad but that’s just the way we feel. Cops only are nice to you when they need some thing.Believe me I know I have a cop in my family. And what am telling you I always tell him. :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Where are our own media at? Wheres Lowrider Magazine to cover this type of shit and help write letters? Where's Streetlow? Impalas? I'm sure they would be down to help, write letters, whatever it takes. This will keep happening forever if everyone doesnt work together.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry: Looks like not only ENTRAPMENT, but pure BULLSHiT to me...!!! :angry:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> I see it everywhere from multiple CHP units cruising and lining up cars on the 10 East Car Pool lane three at a time to the city of Baldwin Park have monthly license and insurance checks. There has always been the argument that there is no "ticket quota" and that may be true but its obvious that these agencies see the revenue that can be generated from tickets to make up their deficit.
> 
> 
> Info only Jae,
> ...


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Apr 6 2009, 09:40 AM~13495906
> *Where are our own media at?  Wheres Lowrider Magazine to cover this type of shit and help write letters?  Where's Streetlow?  Impalas?  I'm sure they would be down to help, write letters, whatever it takes.  This will keep happening forever if everyone doesnt work together.
> *


WHERE IS LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TV SHOW


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> > I see it everywhere from multiple CHP units cruising and lining up cars on the 10 East Car Pool lane three at a time to the city of Baldwin Park have monthly license and insurance checks. There has always been the argument that there is no "ticket quota" and that may be true but its obvious that these agencies see the revenue that can be generated from tickets to make up their deficit.
> >
> >
> > Info only Jae,
> ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 5 2009, 06:24 PM~13490771
> *I just emailed KCAL, KTLA, KCBS, KNBC, We need the media to know about this. :yes:
> *



do you think you can post up their e-mail address


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 6 2009, 10:01 AM~13496129
> *CHP GETS PAID BY THE STATE OF CALI,
> *



The Department, along with Cal-Trans, DMV and other state and local agencies, gets paid when motorists pay their registration fees. 
Unlike other police agencies, where the monies collected by its police force stay within it's city. Therefore giving the impression that the local government may say write more tickets so we have more money.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SO FAR MOSTLY EVERYONE HAS GOOD VALID POINTS. THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS TOOLS AND I THINK IT'S NEVER BEEEN USED AND EXERCISED TO THE FULLEST! HOW ABOUT CALLING A SPECIAL MEETING CALLING IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, WHEELS2000 MAGAZINE, DUB MAGAZINE {since there involving loriders}.

ALSO TO ADD TO MAKE A DANGEROUS MIX THE CITY AND LAW ENFORCEMENT ARE HATEFULL AND AFRAID OF! :banghead: hno: ACLU!, SEMA!, AN THE NEWS MEDIA!

THE ACLU [LEGAL REPRESENTATION] IS ESPECIALLY DANGEROUS WHEN IT COMES TO FIGHTING CIVILING AND CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS!

NEWS MEDIA FOR CONSTANT EXPOSURE OF THE SHADY DISCRIMINATION ACTIONS AND TEATMENT OF A CERTAIN TYPE OF PEOPLE BASED ON WHAT TYHEY DRIVE. LIMITING WHERE THEY ARE ALLOWED TO BE OR DO AS CITIZENS AND TAX PAYERS IN THE CITY AND STATE!

SEMA WHO WILL ADDRESS THE EFFECTS OF COMIONG AGAINST THE CUSTOM INDUSTRY THAT IN TURNS EFFECTING BUSINESSES IN THE CUSTOM PROFESSESION WHEN DISCRIMINATION IS APPLIED TO A CERTAIN TYPE OF PEOLPE THAT DRIVE A CERTAIN CAR OR WHERE THEY ATTEND THERE FUNCTION VERSUS OTHER CUSTOM CARS CAN!

THE KEY IS MULTIFOLD ACTION THAT'LL PUT A SQUEEZE TO THE LAW ENFORCEMENT, CITY, AND WHO EVER ELSE BEHIND THE SEEN WHO SUPPORTS SEGREGATING AND DISCRIMINATING WHAT EVER THEY WANT TO WHOM EVER THEY WANT BEHIND THE [MODIFIED] LETTER OF THE LAW TO THE MAJORITY PEOPLE OF COLOR! :angry: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsdown:  

:scrutinize:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats just another reason they want to stop us from riding i mean when we do car shows for schools to benefit money for them how come they don't stop that from happening? When they have those car shows in newport or huntinton beach with imports they don't fuck with them and still them white people cruise the beach with their top downs but we cant do that thats bullshit.What about when car clubs do good for the community like toy drives on x mas, etc. , but then again those idiots that burn rubber do mess it up , and also the one fighting and shooting do to, like last year bristol was closed on easter and i was on flower cruising but some fools that were cruising got off the cars and started knocking on houses windows and scaring their children and the house owner called the cops thats shady cuz i would of been going off if that was done to my kids. We need to adress all of our homies to ride and have a good tyme and don't fuck it up cuz in the long run we pay the price as well.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Maybe this will help you Servant:

California DMV Fees Go

Cities / Counties 36.2%
CHP 20.0%
DMV 13.4%
State Highways 16.5%
State General Fund 11.4%
Dept Justice, 
Air Resources Board,
Environmenal Progs, etc 2.5%

The "NOTHING GOES TO THE CHP" comment you quoted wrote in bold lettering, was made in regards to citations issued by that particular department and where the fines go.




> some fools that were cruising got off the cars and started knocking on houses windows and scaring their children and the house owner called the cops thats shady cuz i would of been going off if that was done to my kids. We need to adress all of our homies to ride and have a good tyme and don't fuck it up cuz in the long run we pay the price as well.
> 
> That's exactly what I am talking about, OC714, we as lowriders are our worst enemies. When we attempt to show that we are civil-minded, along come some knuckleheads who ruin everything we try to accomplish.
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE ACLU! :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: 


http://www.aclj.org/?r=ACLU&s=yahoo&OVRAW=...ID=204999536522


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Apr 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13496466
> *Thats just another reason they want to stop us from riding i mean when we do car shows for schools to benefit money for them how come they don't stop that from happening? When they have those car shows in newport or huntinton beach with imports they don't fuck with them and still them white people cruise the beach with their top downs but we cant do that thats bullshit.What about when car clubs do good for the community like toy drives on x mas, etc. , but then again those idiots that burn rubber do mess it up , and also the one fighting and shooting do to, like last year bristol was closed on easter and i was on flower cruising but some fools that were cruising got off the cars and started knocking on houses windows and scaring their children and the house owner called the cops thats shady cuz i would of been going off if that was done to my kids. We need to adress all of our homies to ride and have a good tyme  and don't fuck it up cuz in the long run we pay the price as well.
> *


THAT'S TRUE EVERY TIME THEY WANT SOMETHING THEY ARE COOL LIKE THEY ARE DOWN AND SUPPORT LOWRIDING BUT THEN FLIP THE SCRIPT AFTER THEY GET OR ACHIEVE WHAT THEY WANT AN GO BACK TO CITING TICKETS ON LOWRIDERS OR WORSE AS WHAT'S GOING ON IN SANTA ANA!  THAT CLEARLY SENDS A MIXED MESSAGE! :no: :yessad: :nosad: :werd:  :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 6 2009, 10:14 AM~13496266
> *do you think you can post up their e-mail address
> *


They mostly don't list their return email address, you have to go to their websites and look for them. 

Just look for the "CONTACT US" link on the bottom or top of the news web sites. Then enter your contact info. 

I gave them my phone number and a link to this forum and simply asked for them to look into the situation. There might be a story to present.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Apr 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13496466
> *Thats just another reason they want to stop us from riding i mean when we do car shows for schools to benefit money for them how come they don't stop that from happening? When they have those car shows in newport or huntinton beach with imports they don't fuck with them and still them white people cruise the beach with their top downs but we cant do that thats bullshit.What about when car clubs do good for the community like toy drives on x mas, etc. , but then again those idiots that burn rubber do mess it up , and also the one fighting and shooting do to, like last year bristol was closed on easter and i was on flower cruising but some fools that were cruising got off the cars and started knocking on houses windows and scaring their children and the house owner called the cops thats shady cuz i would of been going off if that was done to my kids. We need to adress all of our homies to ride and have a good tyme  and don't fuck it up cuz in the long run we pay the price as well.
> *



I'M CONFUSED! I SEE A DOUBLE STANDARD! :0 SOME LAW ENFORCEMENT SUPPORT OR ARE OWN LOWRIDERS BUT ON THE OTHER HAND CAN ISSUE TICKETS PLUS MORE AGAINST LOWRIDERS OR THE PEOPLE THAT OWNED THEM?!


:ugh: :thumbsup: uffin: 






























































 :angry: :thumbsdown: HOW CAN THEY HAVE IT BOTH WAY'S?! :rant: :banghead: 













:dunno:  :thumbsdown: :uh: :scrutinize: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13491842
> *hey this is jesse 4rm family trendz car club with da 69 impala and we got pulled over 4 no fuckin reason on mcfadden and bristol supposably we came 4rm a gang territory (bull shit) but hands down da dudes dat fuck it up r those stupid asses that r always burnin rubber i mean i dont mine that dube shit im cool as long as we all ridin in tha right way its just we got those small quantities of dumb asses that fuck it up 4 everyone else thats why theirs no respect 4 us now. Oh yea wanted to also say if you see any out of towners 4rm lets say huntinton beach, or any high class ma fuckas tell them 2 get tha fuck out cus i saw some them faggets fuckin with our city but when we go to their city we dont do that shit i guess i love my city 2 much but if u do c those kind tell them to get their little rosters and get da fuck on out ass 4 tha cops fuck'em this shit has been here since tha begging of time and is always gonna be here but it dosent hurt 2 try suing.
> *


wats up jesse i saw u gettin pulled over that day i was damn that sucks they jus doin it 2 b dicks i almosted got stop 2 put good thing some dumb shit n his tahoe hit tha switch n cop saw that n left me alone :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by art ramirez_@Apr 5 2009, 08:23 AM~13487710
> *We've had our share of discrimination!!!  And its time we get recognized for the good that we contribute to our citys.  It's a known fact that the hot rod clubs don't get treated the same as the lowriders...............why?  because they are white. They have no problem putting on a show at the City of Orange Circle, or the Canyon Run at Featherly Park.  They are welcomed at the Costa Mesa Fairgrounds and other City Parks such as Hart Park.  I don't see the difference between hot rods and lowriders as far as how low the cars sit.  Hot rods sit on the ground same as a classic lowrider.  Hot rods have air bag or hydraulics same as our classic lowriders.  The only difference is who owns the cars............white or brown.
> 
> We (lowriders) are shut down every time we try to put on a show.  Santa Ana Police and Orange Police just don't like lowriders.  They label the lowrider as "gangsters"  or think that because you are latinio or black that we are automatically "gang affiliated".  Thats bullshit.  That is discrimination.
> ...


Very well said, however let me point out some things I have noticed over the years. First of all, I am 41 and white. I have been a car guy all my life. Lowriders, hotrods, sportscars, all of it. I got bitten by the lowriding bug when I was young, and for some reason it stuck.

Anyway, as for the profiling described, well I hate to be the one to point it out, but its accurate. I have been to all types of shows, and to be blunt there are more gang fights at lowrider shows than other types of shows. I personally witnessed two gangs come together at a lowrider show, fight, and get it closed down. While I am sure a white gang has probably done the same thing, the reality is that the vast majority of problems caused at shows are by hispanics. When is the last time you saw a gang fight at a hotrod show? Its because hotrod shows are usually attended by older and mostly white people.

Lowriding attracts undesireables because of its historically "bad boy" image. Lowriders are on the fringe of the automotive culture, and therefore some people gravitate towards it in an attempt to convey themselves as such. I'm certainly not saying all do, and the majority of attendees are family men (and women) who share a common love for old cars, but the few who are looking to cause problems ruin it for the rest. Our cars arent the problem, its the people they attract. Society needs to stop glorifying gangs and the "Thug" life. You need not look further than the lyrics of most typical rap/hip hop songs to understand this. Many artists make their living perpetuating this lifestyle. These people that some look up to are ultimately responsible for what is happening. Not that people dont make their own choices of what path to follow in life, but how many county music singers talk about drugs, hoe's and shootings? When is the last time their was a gang shooting in a rodeo? Stereotypes are based on observations of the behavior of a sample of individuals in a particular group. While not fair, they are not randomly concieved. 

Having a sportscar as well, I have attended numerous shows catering to euros. Guess what? The majority of those participants were Asian kids in their mid-twenties. And instead of fighting at the show, they would streetrace after. So the cops would wait at the exits, and nail guys for reckless driving or exibition of speed. You dont see street racing contests between lowriders. Every genre of automotive style has its issues and problems.

As for the police coming down harder on us as opposed to other groups, can you blame them? Dont blame law enforcement, blame the individuals that dont have enough respect to keep their personal issues at home. These guys come to shows looking for trouble. And when it comes to citations for vehicle code infractions, if hydro's are illegal in your state, and you install them anyway, who is to blame? Don't be reactive, be proactive. Work to get vehicle codes changed or modified. Change occurs only when we act as one.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## art ramirez (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree with you, it is a few bad apples who bring a bad name to the lowrider shows. I also agree that the few who come with attitude should stop and think twice about coming to a show and ruining it for those who want to have a good time and just show off their rides. I myself am in my early 60's and past the age of "gang banging". I have loved the lowrider style for at least 45 years. 

A few of us have been discussing this issue. As I said in my last email, I don't hate the police, I very much respect them for doing their job. However I do find that O.C. police seem (in my opinion) to look closer at the bomb lowrider when it comes to citations. And as I said earlier, classic cars, lowriders, hot rods, rock a billies, euro cars all sit very low to the ground. But you tell me if this is true or not, you are more likely to see a hispanic or black "Lowrider" pulled over for a citation before you see a hot rod or rock a billie or a euro. 

My love for cars include all styles of cars, If I could afford it I would love a hot rod, which by the way I have many friends who own them. We all get along very well at the hot rod shows. It just so happens the my love is for the "Bombs". I own a 1948 and a 1946 fleetline. I also own a 1956 chevy belair. So you see, I don't discriminate against cars, I just have a sense of disappointment when I see the police searching and in my opinion targeting the lowriders.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

ah shit wut up chicklin holla back son shit you best be out there this sunday kid and wuz up 2 da homie from midnight vision hopefully we'll see you out this sunday, now i know aint no one posting a sertin park to kick it at cuz we dont want any snitches callin tha cops like always but i'm doing a small bbq 4 da fam. and 4 tha homies and who evas wants to come by and show of their ride go ahead. 2 da homie 4rm midnight vision r ur homies coming out on sunday 2 and i would like 2 see more low lows out there it dont stop, till tha casquet drops.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;TTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 5 2009, 07:52 PM~13492102
> *Anyone ever stop and think that it may be the city council members who are suggesting to law enforcement to close certain portions of a highway because business owners are demanding that something be done about people from other areas coming into town and causing problems in their neighborhoods.
> I must say that some of you members have the right ideal by wanting to contact your council members about the situation, but leave the treatening remarks off, this is the reason why the gand affiliation is assiciated with lowriding.
> Be professional when "conducting business" with your council, you guys will accomplish alot more.
> ...



well spoken TopDogg :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2009, 10:37 AM~13496474
> *Maybe this will help you Servant:
> 
> California DMV Fees Go
> ...


I WASNT DISAGREEING WITH ANY THING YOU SAID ,I KNOW THAT THE CHP ,DMV,AN EVERYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH THE STATE DEPENDS ON THE STATE TAXES,IM A TRUCK DRIVER CPMPANY HAS TO PAY FOR FUEL TAXES,RAOD TAXES.PERMITS,THAT MONEY GOES TO THE STATE,JUST LIKE THE LAPD GETS PAID BY THE CITY OF LA,THE SHERRIFS GET PAID BY THE COUNTY OF LA THERE IS A DEFFRENCE,I KNOW TWO OF MY NAFEWS ARE POLICE ONE IS LAPD THE OTHER SHARRIF


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 01:51 PM~13483237
> *IT'S JUST ANOTHER FORM OF RACIAL DISCRIMINATION HIDDEN BEHIND SOME PRODEDURE STRATIGIC (CHOICE) OF PROTOCAL TO GET YOUR TYPE OF CARS / TYPE OF PEOPLE THAT BEING MOSTLY LATIN OR BLACK DECENT OUT OF THE AREA OR CITY BECAUSE IN THERE EYE'S IT'S GHETTO!
> *


maybe if the cars didnt have ghetto qualities, they would be seen as ghetto.

its hard to say a hotrod with tuned suspension and hi performance steering and brakes is in the same boat as a clankity clank car with worn out stock steering, suspension parts loosely sitting onmtop of each other doing 6ft bouncing wheelies ,losing wheel mid air with trunk ablaze, when it comes to safety....

burnouts and sound systems just attract attention to lowriders. they keep there eye out for show offs,not just looking for burnouts in general, and the lowriders catch there eye. Its like shooting a ilegal full auto hunting rifle at a shooting range next to a guy with a semi auto ar-15. when someone shows up, they are gonna look at his gun first.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 6 2009, 03:05 PM~13497991
> *Very well said, however let me point out some things I have noticed over the years. First of all, I am 41 and white. I have been a car guy all my life. Lowriders, hotrods, sportscars, all of it. I got bitten by the lowriding bug when I was young, and for some reason it stuck.
> 
> Anyway, as for the profiling described, well I hate to be the one to point it out, but its accurate. I have been to all types of shows, and to be blunt there are more gang fights at lowrider shows than other types of shows. I personally witnessed two gangs come together at a lowrider show, fight, and get it closed down. While I am sure a white gang has probably done the same thing, the reality is that the vast majority of problems caused at shows are by hispanics. When is the last time you saw a gang fight at a hotrod show? Its because hotrod shows are usually attended by older and mostly white people.
> ...


WELL I SEE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING. BUT THESE LOWRIDER FIGHTS ESPECIALLY IN CALI. FOR THE MOST PART HASN'T BEEN HAPPININ FOR LONG TIMEDO TO A LOT CLUB CHANGING THERE MIND TO STAND UP AGAINST THE GANGS BY POSTING ON THERE FLIERS LIKE NO GANG ATTIRE, NO COLORED RAGS, MUST WEAR SHIRTS NOT SHOWING GANG TATS, AND SO ON. AND THIS PRACTICE HAS BEEN GOING FOR YEARS NOW THAT IF A GANG MEMBER FITTING THOSE DESCRIPTIONS WAS WALKING THROUGH THE CROWD HE OR SHE WOULD OBVIOUSLY STAND OUT. 
I REMEMBER A CAR CLUB A FEW YEARS BACK NOTICE SOME GANG MEMBERS COMIN IN AND STARTED STIRRING UP TROUBLE. THEN BEFORE THE TROUBLE WAS TO ESCALATE THE HOST CLUBS WITH THE GUEST CLUBS CAME TOGETHER UNITED AND GIT THEM ESCORTED OFF THE PROPERTY AND THAT'S WITH NO POLICE IN SITE! SO HOW IS IT POLICE STILL LOOK AT LOWRIDERS AS CONTINUEL GANG MEMBERS OR THE CAUSE OF ATTRACTING GANG MEMBERS WHEN THEY DON'T WELCOME THEM EITHER! POLICE GOT THE LEGAL RIGHT WITH THE GUN AND THE BADGE WHY DON'T FOCUS ON THE PROBLEM DIRECTLY WITH THE GANGS IF THAT'S THE ONLY EXCUSE WHY THEY TARGET LOWRIDERS THAT ARE ALSO TAX PAYERS AND WORKING CLASS CITIZENS? IT'S LIKE THE PICKING ON THE LITTLE GUY WHICH IS THE LOWRIDER INSTEAD PICKING SOMEONE THERE OWN SIZE LIKE THE GANGS. TO ME I THINK IT'S TAKING THE EASY WAY OUT OF ADDRESSING THE ISSUE INSTEAD OF DOING WHAT TAX PAYERS PAY OFFICERS TO DO WHICH IS TO (PROTECT AND TO SERVE) NO TO (SEE AND HARRASS)!


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13500293
> *maybe if the cars didnt have ghetto qualities, they would be seen as ghetto.
> 
> its hard to say a hotrod with tuned suspension and hi performance steering and brakes is in the same boat as a clankity clank car with worn out stock steering, suspension parts loosely sitting onmtop of each other doing 6ft bouncing wheelies ,losing wheel mid air with trunk ablaze, when it comes to safety....
> ...


MAYBE YOU NOT AWARE WHERE THIS IS TAKING PLACE. THIS HELD IN CALIFORNIA WHERE THE STANDARDS OF MOST LOWS OUT HERE VERY ARE HIGH. AND IT JUST SO HAPPENED THE CARS AND THE LOWRIDERS THAT WERE TARGETED THAT DAY WERE ROLL AND SHOW TO FULL SHOW VEHICLE THAT HAVE BEEN IN SEVERAL VIDEOS AND MOVIES. SO YOUR POINT IS VALID IF IT FITS THIS SUBJECT. AND IT DOESN'T. SO OPEN UP ANOTHER LOWRIDER, STREETLOW, OR IMPALA MAGAZINE OR COME TO CALI. AND SEE WHAT'S UP! AND YOU'LL SEE YOU ARE TALKIN TO THE WRONG STATE WHEN YOU ARE TALKIN ABOUT GHETTO QUALITIES! OH YEAH! NOT TO START ANYTHING BUT YOU ARE FROM ARKANSAS! I THINK EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE THE GHETTO QUALITIES LIE! :uh: (Arkansas) :loco: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

so is the show still in santa ana this weekend or no?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MOST LIKELY NO,WOULDN'T WANT OTHER JENTE TO XPERIANCE WHAT I'M GOIN THRU


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO SERGERSTROM ON OR NOT FELLOWS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;SEE U FIND THIS AT EVERY SHOW BUT THET AIN'T SUPPOSED TO STOP DA SHOW</span>


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13500293
> *maybe if the cars didnt have ghetto qualities, they would be seen as ghetto.
> 
> its hard to say a hotrod with tuned suspension and hi performance steering and brakes is in the same boat as a clankity clank car with worn out stock steering, suspension parts loosely sitting onmtop of each other doing 6ft bouncing wheelies ,losing wheel mid air with trunk ablaze, when it comes to safety....
> ...


 :uh: :angry: GETTO QUALITIES?
MY SON WAS 1 OF THE MOST PROUDEST STUDENT AT A SADDELBACK'S HOMECOMING,AND IT WAS HELD AT ALISO VIEJO :biggrin: 








I TRY TO REP THE CITY OF SANTA ANA TO THE FULLEST 24/7








NOT TURNTABLE,BUT FOR SURE DAMM PROUD OF MY RYDE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 6 2009, 08:21 PM~13501313
> *SO SERGERSTROM ON OR NOT FELLOWS
> *


HAS FOR RIGHT NOW CAR SHOW STILL ON


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13500293
> *maybe if the cars didnt have ghetto qualities, they would be seen as ghetto.
> 
> its hard to say a hotrod with tuned suspension and hi performance steering and brakes is in the same boat as a clankity clank car with worn out stock steering, suspension parts loosely sitting onmtop of each other doing 6ft bouncing wheelies ,losing wheel mid air with trunk ablaze, when it comes to safety....
> ...


:0 OH NO YOU DIDN'T! HAVE YOU REALLY LOOKED AT THE CARS YOUR FROM?! MY MAN REPRESENTIN WHERE YOU ARE FROM YOU ARE IN NO POSITION TO EVEN READ THIS POST LET ALONE SAY ANYTHING! OUR CITY DUMP TRUCKS LOOKS BETTER THAN YOUR RIDES OUT THERE! JUST GET BACK IN YOUR UGLY DONK HOOP RIDE AND ROLL OUT THIS SUBJECT HOMIE! OR I'M A FORCE TO SHOW PICS OF WHAT GHETTO RIDES LOOK LIKE BY SHOWING THE RIDES WHERE YOU FROM! :yes: :no: :werd: :thumbsdown: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

SEGERSTROM HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DO TO CITY ISSUES.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Apr 6 2009, 11:04 PM~13502777
> *SEGERSTROM HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED DO TO CITY ISSUES.
> *



:0  :angry:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 6 2009, 04:11 PM~13499250
> *ah shit wut up chicklin holla back son shit you best be out there this sunday kid and wuz up 2 da homie from midnight vision hopefully we'll see you out this sunday, now i know aint no one posting a sertin park to kick it at cuz we dont want any snitches callin tha cops like always but i'm doing a small bbq 4 da fam. and 4 tha homies and who evas wants to come by and show of their ride go ahead. 2 da homie 4rm midnight vision r ur homies coming out on sunday 2 and i would like 2 see more low lows out there                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                it dont stop, till tha casquet drops.
> *


_YA ILL B OUT THERE N THA HOMIE WILL B THERE N THA 66 WAGON HOPEFULLY MY UNCLE WILL BUST OUT HIS 67 RAG TOP THAT DAY  WE MAY NOT B DEEP THAT DAY BUT WE STILL GONA REP OC _


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

you guys need to write, email, call the your city council. find out when your city has meeting and take a stand a talk directly to them. all you guys must remeber we are all stakeholders, we all paid for those roads to get paved. its our tax money.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>SERGERSTROM SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELED CUS CITY ISSUES</span>_
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=462793&st=160


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 6 2009, 11:28 PM~13503599
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>SERGERSTROM SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELED CUS CITY ISSUES</span>
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=462793&st=160
> *



It looks like the city is choosing the wrong bunch of people to discipline. This is wrong. "city issues" omg.. :angry: :nosad: :loco: :nicoderm: :werd: :banghead: :barf: 

There has to be some way we can change this. :uh:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Apr 6 2009, 10:04 PM~13502777
> *SEGERSTROM HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELED DO TO CITY ISSUES.
> *




Thanks for the heads up guys.. :uh: All we want to do is drive our rides just like everyone else, and they are selectively targeting a large group of people. You see.. 

not cool.. 

Man if I had a corvette, playing some Elvis, I bet they wouldn't trip... :nosad:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

here is proof... Do you want to be targeted next? 



















:nosad:


----------



## 66purplerain (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't turn this into a white vs brown issue. I am White and a lowrider, and i get fucked with by the cops all the time. It does not matter if you are white or brown or yellow, the cops pick on lowriders, just like they pick on poor people. but please keep in mind that at time we do things to make it a lot easier for them to pick on us....

Drinking @ shows (then driving home)
Three wheeling in the middle of the street
Hopping in the middle of the street 

When you do little things like that, you know it is gonna fuck it up for everyone else. please do not think i am taking the cops side, what they are doing is wrong, and like i said i have been a victim of police discrimanation plenty of times. I just do not want any one to make is a "white boy" Thing. I have already seen "white boys" used a few times in this thread and it is not cool.


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66purplerain_@Apr 7 2009, 01:45 AM~13503969
> *Don't turn this into a white vs brown issue.  I am White and a lowrider, and i get fucked with by the cops all the time. It does not matter if you are white or brown or yellow, the cops pick on lowriders, just like they pick on poor people.  but please keep in mind that at time we do things to make it a lot easier for them to pick on us....
> 
> Drinking @ shows (then driving home)
> ...



WELL ALL DO RESPECT 66 PURPLE YOUR 1 OF THE RARE FEW IN CALIFORNIA. AND YES BELIEVE IT OR NOT WE CAN RELATE TO YOU BECAUSE WE'VE GOING THROUGH THIS TYPE OF TREATMENT DURING OUR TIME, OUR PARENTS TIME, OUR GRAND PARENTS TIME AND SO ON AND SO ON THROUGH OUR ANCESTERY. NOW PLEASE TRY NOT TO MAKE THIS AS A SIMPLY WE ARE TARGETING WHITE PEOPLE. WE ARE JUST EXPRESSING THE MAJORITY THAT GOES AGAINST ARE OF WHITE ORIGIN THAT ARE NOT FROM THE HOOD / NEIGHBORHOOD WITH MOSTLY NO CULTURAL UNDERSTANDING OR RESPECT. AND WE KNOW THERE'S A LOT OF COOL WHITE AMERICAN LOWRIDERS IN THE MIDWEST AND DOWN SOUTH PLUS WE ARE FULL AWARE THEY HAD TO GO THROUGH THE SAME GOOD OL BOY TREATMENT WHEN THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT WAS MOVING THROUGH THAT AREA OF THE U.S. BY GOOD OL BOY WHITE OFFICERS. CITING, INTIMIDATING, THREATNING, AND MORE TRYING TO FORCE WHITE LOWRIDERS THAT LOWRIDERS ARE A MEXICAN THING OR YOUR TRYING TO BE MEXICAN OR YOUR TRYING NOT BE AMERICAN OR YOUR TRYING TO CHANGE TOWN WHATEVER AND WORSE!

WE KNOW THIS IS A SENSITIVE SUBJECT AND WE DON'T MEAN IN OUR EXPRESSION THAT ALL WHITE AMERICAN OFFICERS OR OFFICIALS ARE RACIST, OR DISCRIMINATORY BUT THERE IS AN ISSUE THAT CAN NO LONGER STAY UNDER THE RUG OR WE ALL AS A PEOPLE NO MATTER THE NATIONALITY WILL BE STAYING IN DENIAL. WITH THAT SAID THOSE INDIVIDUALS THAT PULL YOU, I, AND THE REST OF US WILL CONTINUE TO TO EXERCISE THERE PREJUDICE AND BIAS OPINION BEHIND THE LETTER OF THE LAW THEY CONJURE UP BEHIND CLOSE DOORS THAT IN TURN WILL BE FED TO THE OFFICERS TO ENFORCE DISREGARDING ARE RIGHTS TO EXIST. NOW SORRY IF WE SOUND A LITTLE RUFF ON THE COLOR SUBJECT THERE IS NO WAY TO LIGHTIN THIS SUBJECT ANYMORE NO MATTER HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT IT UNLESS YOU ARE IN OUR SHOES ON A REGULAR BASES WITH A LONG HISTORY BEHIND IT.

IF THE OFFICIALS OR OFFICERS WHO IS CONDUCTING THESE ACTION PRO ACTIVELY WITHOUT A SENSE OF CONCIOUS TO PLEASE THERE SUPERIORS, PERSONAL GAIN, OR ADVANCE IN THEIR CAREERS AND THEY ARE LATINO, BLACK, ASIAN , OR WHATEVER THEN THEY ARE NOTHING BUT SELL OUTS THEMSELVES AND WE ARE NOT SCARED TO ADDRESS THEM TOO ALL THE SAME. SO PLEASE DON'T GETTED TWISTED THINKING IT'S A POINT AT WHITE ONLY ISSUE. IT'S NOT BUT IT IS THE TRUE BIGGER PICTURE. IF YOU FOLLOW THE ORDERS BEING GIVIN OR THE LAWS BEING MADE ON HOW LOWRIDERS ARE BEING TARGETED OR PEOPLE OF COLOR REFERED AS DWB IT WILL GO TO PRIMARELY ONE NATIONALITY MAJORITY OF THE TIME THAT HAS NO TIES TO THE CULTURE OF THE COMMUNITTY. I REALLY DO HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND AND UNDERSTAND IT'S NOT ABOUT YOU OR ANY OTHER COOL WHITE AMERICAN THAT'S DOWN FOR LOWRIDERS OR ANY OTHER CUSTOMS FOR THAT MATTER.

BUT THE MAIN GOAL AT THIS MOMENT IS FIGHTING THE PEOPLE NO MATTER THE NATIONALITY THAT ARE DISCRIMINATING, SEGREGATING AGAINST THE PEOPLE OF THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT WHOM EVER THAT MAYBE AT WHAT EVER LEVEL THEY ARE HIDING (HOLE) THEY ARE HIDING IN. YOU MAY NOT LIKE THE WAY WE EXPRESS THESE ISSUE AND MAYBE FEEL UNCONFORTABLE WHAT'S BEING SAID BUT THE TRUTH IS IN OUR FACE OUR FACE MORE OFTEN THAN YOU COME ACROSS THEM. HOPE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND THE EXPLAINATION WHY THESE ISSUES ARE EXPRESSED THIS WAY BACKED OUR OUR HISTORY OF TREATMENT AND STILL PRACTICED TODAY AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PICTURES NOT MUCH HAS CHANGED AND THIS ISSUE WILL NO LONGER STAY POLITICALLY SILENT AND NEITHER WE'LL BE POLITICALLY CORRECT WHILE THEY KEEP PUNKIN US OVER! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! NO MAS! NO MAS!  :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

You have the right to cruise Bristol. Anything you say can and will be used on tape in HD format for many great DVDs. You have the right to bump oldies, funk, and doo-***. If you cannot afford a bad ass stereo, just head over to Bristol Sound and one will be appointed for you. Joe Bristol has got the hookup! Do you understand these rights? Well Lets Cruise! 

Easter Sunday! :biggrin:  BRINGIT! Enough is enough... :yes: :werd: :h5:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 7 2009, 03:00 AM~13504108
> *You have the right to cruise Bristol. Anything you say can and will be used on tape in HD format for many great DVDs. You have the right to bump oldies, funk, and doo-***. If you cannot afford a bad ass stereo, just head over to Bristol Sound and one will be appointed for you. Joe Bristol has got the hookup! Do you understand these rights? Well Lets Cruise!
> 
> Easter Sunday! :biggrin:   BRINGIT!  Enough is enough... :yes:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> > I see it everywhere from multiple CHP units cruising and lining up cars on the 10 East Car Pool lane three at a time to the city of Baldwin Park have monthly license and insurance checks. There has always been the argument that there is no "ticket quota" and that may be true but its obvious that these agencies see the revenue that can be generated from tickets to make up their deficit.
> >
> >
> > Info only Jae,
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM WHITE AS RICE - THEY TREAT US ALL THE SAME REGARDLESS OF COLOR. ITS ALL ABOUT THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

FUCK THEM. GO FUCK WITH SOMEONE ELSES SPORT OR LIFESTYLE PIGS.

MUCH RESPECT TO YOU CALI RIDERS !!


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 7 2009, 02:00 AM~13504108
> *You have the right to cruise Bristol. Anything you say can and will be used on tape in HD format for many great DVDs. You have the right to bump oldies, funk, and doo-***. If you cannot afford a bad ass stereo, just head over to Bristol Sound and one will be appointed for you. Joe Bristol has got the hookup! Do you understand these rights? Well Lets Cruise!
> 
> Easter Sunday! :biggrin:   BRINGIT!  Enough is enough... :yes:  :werd:  :h5:
> *


 :werd: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:  uffin:  and also see titties


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

fuck da issue of it being race kill that shit cuz it really aint tha color its them 5-0s that really wanna kill it yet last year one of them wuz complimentin my homies ride which wuz a 65 ss so deep down inside sum them po pos do like tha low life but dont wanna show it.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*City Council meetings are open to the public </span>and are held at 6:00 p.m. on the 1st and 3rd Mondays of each month or on the following Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.

The meeting location is City Council Chambers
22 Civic Center Plaza Santa Ana, Ca 92701 or other locations in the City.*

 

<span style=\'color:red\'>*IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE C.C.'S IN O.C. CAN ATTEND.......*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

COUNCIL E-MAIL
[email protected]


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

Mayor Miguel A. Pulido 

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

Councilmember Michele Martinez - Ward 2 

[email protected]
[email protected]


*THIS LADY RIGHT HERE WAS ONE OF THE COUNCIL MEMBERS THAT WAS 
CAMPAINING AT THE LAST YEAR SANTA ANA SHOW *

THIS IS HERE BACKGROUND

Education: Santa Ana High School

Santa Ana College, AA

Cal State Fullerton, Present

SANTA ANA NATIVE.......

http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 7 2009, 12:41 AM~13503951
> *here is proof... Do you want to be targeted next?
> 
> 
> ...



Proof, ya gotta be kiddin me.
that homie being treated all good, check out that colgate smile.
Damn, and dem markers on da street with the bullet casings.
dont need theese typs at a car show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 AM~13506284
> *City Council meetings are open to the public </span>and are held at 6:00 p.m. on the 1st and 3rd Mondays of each month or on the following Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.
> 
> The meeting location is City Council Chambers
> ...


THAT'S A REAL GOOD IDEA CHEV BOY :cheesy: ! CAN YOU IMAGINE IF YOU PACK THE PLACE OUT WITH CLUB MEMBER NOT JUST FROM THE SANTA ANA AREA BUT WHOM EVER SUPPORTS THIS CAUSE BECAUSE IT COULD THEIR CITY NEXT IF THIS CONTINUES? I WOULD LOVE TO BE THEIR AND SPEAK MY MIND BUT STUCK AT WORK ON MY SHIFT. BUT AS COMMITMENT TO THE CAUSE I'M GOING TO EMAIL ANY SOURCE THAT'S TIED INTO THE CITY ABOUT THIS THAT PROVIDED! BUT AS FOR THOUGHT OF CLUBS ATTENDING IN NUMBERS TO THESE COUNCIL MEETINGS THERE HAS TO BE AN ESTABLISHED DATE THAT THE MAORITY OF THE NUMBER OF CLUB THAT CAN ATTEND TO VOICE AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE IN A PROFFESSIONAL MANNER. ALSO NOTE IT WOULD BE IDEAL WHICH OFTEN SEE IF YOU INVITE THE NEWS MEDIA TO WITNESS THE MEETING SINCE IT IS A CIVIL RIGHTS ISSUE WITH DISCRIMINATION. HELL I'LL START AN OFFICIAL ROLL CALL SO EVERYONE ON HERE CAN SEE EACH OTHER SUPPORT EACH OTHER IN FIGHTING FOR YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS! YOUR STRENGTH IS IN NUMBERS! SO TO GET THINGS STARTED TO FIGHT THE POWERS THAT ARE TRYING TO ELIMINATE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA WHICH CLUBS OR MAGAZINE REPS. ARE WILLING TO MAKE THE I BELIEVE ACCORDING TO THE CALENDAR [APRIL 13th 2009] AT 6PM?! AND ACCORDING TO THE CALENDAR WHICH CLUBS OR MAGAZINE REPS. ABLE TO MAKE THE [MAY 4th 2009] AT 6PM? :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :h5: 


[APRIL 13th 2009 at 6pm] :rant: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm: 









[MAY 4th 2009 at 6pm] :rant: :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm: 









:rant: Fight the power! :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS COULD GET REALLY INTERESTING.. FUCK IT TAKE IT TO ALL THE MEDIA STATIONS THAT YOU ALL ARE PLANNING ON ATTENDING WITH CARS ON HAND


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 6 2009, 11:28 PM~13503599
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>SERGERSTROM SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELED CUS CITY ISSUES</span>
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=462793&st=160
> *




Lame!


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 6 2009, 04:11 PM~13499250
> *ah shit wut up chicklin holla back son shit you best be out there this sunday kid and wuz up 2 da homie from midnight vision hopefully we'll see you out this sunday, now i know aint no one posting a sertin park to kick it at cuz we dont want any snitches callin tha cops like always but i'm doing a small bbq 4 da fam. and 4 tha homies and who evas wants to come by and show of their ride go ahead. 2 da homie 4rm midnight vision r ur homies coming out on sunday 2 and i would like 2 see more low lows out there                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                it dont stop, till tha casquet drops.
> *


Hosted by Morufio and Smart And Final :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Apr 7 2009, 10:21 AM~13506449
> *Proof, ya gotta be kiddin me.
> that homie being treated all good, check out that colgate smile.
> Damn, and dem markers on da street with the bullet casings.
> ...



If you read the story, the guy that was arrested there was fired upon by undercover from Anaheim PD in Santa Ana. He ended up arrested for warrants that were outstanding. 

"About 3 p.m., at least one undercover Anaheim officer opened fire on a white Chevy Impala for unclear reasons, Sgt. Rick Martinez said." in a press conference.

The guy is smiling cause he has a good case to win. :biggrin: $$$


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

The bottom line is this, the cops have never accepted the lowrider style and they never will. It will never be fully accepted and this is dating back to when lowriding first hit the street screen back in the early 70's :dunno:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Police have always had a bad taste in their mouths for us. It's time for that to change.. this is 2009 fuck this shit.. Do it right, play the game like they do. We can get the respect we deserve if we demand it. It's time.


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

This is why the pop after us, because of idiots like these'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE67jXgglcI


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nanos70mc_@Apr 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13508054
> *The bottom line is this, the cops have never accepted the lowrider style and they never will. It will never be fully accepted and this is dating back to when lowriding first hit the street screen back in the early 70's :dunno:
> *



LOWRIDING DATES BACK TO THE 5O'S CARNALITO RON AGUIRRE BROGHT US HYDRAULICS IN 1959 WITH HIS CORVETTE, BY THEN LOWRIDING WAS IN FULL FORCE :biggrin: 
SOME SAY AS EARLY AS THE 40'S


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 09:05 AM~13506294
> *COUNCIL E-MAIL
> [email protected]
> *



LET'S START FLOODING THEIR EMAIL'S NO BAD WORDS EXPRESS YOUR FEELINGS BUT THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE, AND PLEASE DONT USE RACE IN THIS!!! USE CIVIL RIGHTS VIOLATION, VIOLATION OF OUR FIRST AMENDMENT FREEDOM TO ASSEMBLE IN A PEACE- FULL GATHERIN LIKE CAR SHOW, CRUZE NIGHT ETC.

AND I AM WITH ALL OF YOU WE NEED TO STEEP UP! AND GET TOGHETER AND MARCH, PROTEST, FLOOD THE MEDIA, GET CHICANO ACTIVIST GROUPS INVOLVED. LOWIDING IS NOT A CRIME BUT A PART OF OUR CULTURE AS LATINOS MOST OF US US BORN ITS OUR HERITAGE AND WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXPRESS OURSELVES IN OUR CARS WITH OUT BEEN TARGETED BY POLICE.
AS A FIREFIGHTER I CAN TELL YOU CITY MANAGERS AND COUNCIL MEMBERS THE LAST THING THEY WANT IS A CIVAL RIGHTS MOVEMENT IN THEIR CITY ESPECIALY IF THEY ARE FROM THE RACE GROUP DOING THE MOVEMENT.
AND COP'S ONLY ACT ON THE CHIEF'S ORDER AND DIRECCTION.

SO WITH THAT LETS GET ORGINIZED LETS START USING OUR MEDIA AND RESOURCES IN OUR COMMUNATIES TO SPRED THE WORD. LETS RISE UP!!!
AS ONE AND GET OUR MESSAGE OUT IF NOT FOR US FOR OUR LOWRIDING FOR FATHER'S...
:tears: :tears:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 09:04 AM~13506284
> *City Council meetings are open to the public </span>and are held at 6:00 p.m. on the 1st and 3rd Mondays of each month or on the following Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.
> 
> The meeting location is City Council Chambers
> ...



I SUGGEST ALL CLUBS THAT CAN MAKE IT TO THIS MEETING MAKE IT! THIS WILL BE THE BEGGINING OF SOMETHING GOOD, GO WITH A PEACE FULL HEART AND KEEP IN MIND IF YOU GET BLOKED BY LEGAL TERMS, REMEMBER WE HAVE SOMETHING THEY WANT ITS CALLED A VOTE!!!! EVEN THE CHIEFF OF POLICE NEEDS VOTES TO BE IN OFFICE REMEMBER THAT......


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 7 2009, 09:22 AM~13505872
> *fuck da issue of it being race kill that shit cuz it really aint tha color its them 5-0s that really wanna kill it yet last year one of them wuz complimentin my homies ride which wuz a 65 ss so deep down inside sum them po pos do like tha low life but dont wanna show it.
> *


exactly dis has nothin 2 do wit color i also had a sapd pull next 2 me wen i was headed 2 bristol he asked me do my lights work cus i had my crusin lights on n it wasnt that dark n said ya n showed him n he siad ok nice car u did a good job it jus depends on tha cop some can b real dicks n some can b koo as fuck so stop this white n brown or black issue


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

the lowrider community should gather at one of the city council meetings. orange county car clubs need to show in full force. this is a civil rights issue,we are being told that we are not allowed to do something because we are a certain kind of group.i no longer live in santana but will certainly make the drive to attend any meeting that will right this wrong.


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Nanos70mc's Daughter,

though I am not very informed on lowriding and everything it stands for I do know that what the police have been doing is wrong. Low riding is something that is not only a part of a culture, it is a part of history, a history in cars and those who appreciate history should not be discriminated against. For police to be doing this is not just wrong but plain stupid and it is slight ironic that those who are paid to protect us from wrongship are sterotyping a group of people for their hobbies and intrest. My deepest regrets for those who have had such bad relationships with narrow minded policemen mainly because of a car of your's. Hopefully something will be done.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nanos70mc_@Apr 7 2009, 11:26 PM~13513895
> *Nanos70mc's Daughter,
> 
> though I am not very informed on lowriding and everything it stands for I do know that what the police have been doing is wrong. Low riding is something that is  not only a part of a culture, it is a part of history, a history in cars and those who appreciate history should not be discriminated against. For police to be doing this is not just wrong but plain stupid and it is slight ironic that those who are paid to protect us from wrongship are sterotyping a group of people for their hobbies and intrest. My deepest regrets for those who have had such bad relationships with narrow minded policemen mainly because of a car of your's. Hopefully something will be done.
> *


 :yessad: :werd: :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 7 2009, 04:44 PM~13510484
> *I SUGGEST ALL CLUBS THAT CAN MAKE IT TO THIS MEETING MAKE IT! THIS WILL BE THE BEGGINING OF SOMETHING GOOD, GO WITH A PEACE FULL HEART AND KEEP IN MIND IF YOU GET BLOKED BY LEGAL TERMS, REMEMBER WE HAVE SOMETHING THEY WANT ITS CALLED A VOTE!!!! EVEN THE CHIEFF OF POLICE NEEDS VOTES TO BE IN OFFICE REMEMBER THAT......
> *



Thats so true! We need to have everyone attend and multiple car clubs and solo riders. This will be the start many great things. I think we attend every meeting until they understand. :yes: :yes:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

let rise up as one!! with pecefull minds and open the doors for our future son's of lowriding!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by art ramirez_@Apr 5 2009, 07:23 AM~13487710
> *We've had our share of discrimination!!!  And its time we get recognized for the good that we contribute to our citys.  It's a known fact that the hot rod clubs don't get treated the same as the lowriders...............why?  because they are white. They have no problem putting on a show at the City of Orange Circle, or the Canyon Run at Featherly Park.  They are welcomed at the Costa Mesa Fairgrounds and other City Parks such as Hart Park.  I don't see the difference between hot rods and lowriders as far as how low the cars sit.  Hot rods sit on the ground same as a classic lowrider.  Hot rods have air bag or hydraulics same as our classic lowriders.  The only difference is who owns the cars............white or brown.
> 
> We (lowriders) are shut down every time we try to put on a show.  Santa Ana Police and Orange Police just don't like lowriders.  They label the lowrider as "gangsters"  or think that because you are latinio or black that we are automatically "gang affiliated".  Thats bullshit.  That is discrimination.
> ...


WHAT YOU'RE FORGETTING IS ALL THOSE YOUNGSTERS ACTING STUPID HOPPING 5 FEET OFF THE GROUND AFTER A SHOW OR ON BRISTOL AND THE SUV GUYS DANCING FOREVER. THEN YOU HAVE THE OTHER YOUNGSTER ACTING REAL STUPID DOING BURN-OUTS IN CARS THAT REALLY DON'T EVEN HAVE ANY HORSEPOWER SHOWING OFF.

SOMEONE OR A LOT OF PEOPLE NEED TO ATTEND A CITY COUNCIL MEETING AND EXPRESS THE ENRAPMENT CONCERNS AND VIOLATIONS OF RIGHT TO OWN A CUSTOM VEHICLE OR CLASSIC CAR DURING THE PUBLIC COMMENT PORTION OF THE WEEKLY COUNCIL MEETING. 

UNFORTUNATELY, "WHITE" OR HOT ROD GUYS DON'T ACT STUPID AND PISS PEOPLE OFF.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 7 2009, 04:41 PM~13510458
> *LET'S START FLOODING THEIR EMAIL'S NO BAD WORDS EXPRESS YOUR FEELINGS BUT THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE, AND PLEASE DONT USE RACE IN THIS!!! USE CIVIL RIGHTS VIOLATION, VIOLATION OF OUR FIRST AMENDMENT FREEDOM TO ASSEMBLE IN A PEACE- FULL  GATHERIN LIKE CAR SHOW, CRUZE NIGHT ETC.
> 
> AND I AM WITH ALL OF YOU WE NEED TO STEEP UP! AND GET TOGHETER AND MARCH, PROTEST, FLOOD THE MEDIA, GET CHICANO ACTIVIST GROUPS INVOLVED. LOWIDING IS NOT A CRIME BUT A PART OF OUR CULTURE AS LATINOS MOST OF US US BORN ITS OUR HERITAGE AND WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXPRESS OURSELVES IN OUR CARS WITH OUT BEEN TARGETED BY POLICE.
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2009, 09:36 AM~13516987
> *
> UNFORTUNATELY, "WHITE" OR HOT ROD GUYS DON'T ACT STUPID AND PISS PEOPLE OFF.
> *


Very true, cause there some stupid shit being posted on here by uneducated people


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 10:04 AM~13506284
> *City Council meetings are open to the public </span>and are held at 6:00 p.m. on the 1st and 3rd Mondays of each month or on the following Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.
> 
> The meeting location is City Council Chambers
> ...


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 10:08 AM~13506328
> *Councilmember Michele Martinez - Ward 2
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


FLOOD THEIR E-MAILS 

BUT BE NICE AND RESPECTFUL.......


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2009, 09:36 AM~13516987
> *WHAT YOU'RE FORGETTING IS ALL THOSE YOUNGSTERS ACTING STUPID HOPPING 5 FEET OFF THE GROUND AFTER A SHOW OR ON BRISTOL AND THE SUV GUYS DANCING FOREVER. THEN YOU HAVE THE OTHER YOUNGSTER ACTING REAL STUPID DOING BURN-OUTS IN CARS THAT REALLY DON'T EVEN HAVE ANY HORSEPOWER SHOWING OFF.
> 
> SOMEONE  OR A LOT OF PEOPLE NEED TO ATTEND A CITY COUNCIL MEETING AND EXPRESS  THE ENRAPMENT CONCERNS AND VIOLATIONS OF RIGHT TO OWN A CUSTOM VEHICLE OR CLASSIC CAR DURING THE PUBLIC COMMENT PORTION OF THE WEEKLY COUNCIL MEETING.
> ...


THEN ITS UP TO "US" O.G.'S TO TEACH AND EDUCATE THEM QUE NO?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

TRUE.

I JUST SENT MY EMAIL TO THE COUNCIL.

USE WORDS LIKE "CIVIL LIBERTIES,PROFILING" AND OTHERS IN YOUR EMAILS. 

I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT SANTA ANA NATIVE IS COMPLAINING, DON'T VOTE FOR HER ASS NEXT TIME SHE RUNS FOR RE-ELECTION. TELL A FRIEND, BUSINESS OWNER,FAMILY MEMBER.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

JUST SENT MICHELLE MARTINEZ AN EMAIL.

LET'S FIND OUT THE NEXT COUNCIL MEETING AND MOBILIZE? ANYONE?


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 7 2009, 04:44 PM~13510484
> *I SUGGEST ALL CLUBS THAT CAN MAKE IT TO THIS MEETING MAKE IT! THIS WILL BE THE BEGGINING OF SOMETHING GOOD, GO WITH A PEACE FULL HEART AND KEEP IN MIND IF YOU GET BLOKED BY LEGAL TERMS, REMEMBER WE HAVE SOMETHING THEY WANT ITS CALLED A VOTE!!!! EVEN THE CHIEFF OF POLICE NEEDS VOTES TO BE IN OFFICE REMEMBER THAT......
> *


You are quite right, however ask around. How many of your peers vote? You will find it is not many. And unfortunately, the police, councilmen, and city officials know this.

The best way is to protest. A peaceful march down to city hall will attract the media. The key is for all involved to be polite and peaceful when the cops show up. Be preparred to be arrested for unlawful assembly. Work to understand EXACTLY what the vehicle code says about your particular modifications. Hydraulic suspension is a general term. There are loopholes. 

Have a video camera at all times, and know how to use it. Record all who get pulled over. Its amazing how a cops demeanor changes when he is recorded. The camera doesnt lie, and neither can he when faced with video documentation of his actions.

Most of all, be educated. Know your rights at all times, The police use intimidation to get what they want. Find an attorney who would be willing to discuss ways to avoid harassment, or key words to say to the cops when confronted. Gather up several car clubs to pay the attorney to speak to you as a group. $500 should buy several hours of his time. Try to find a high profile attorney in your particular area. He will have some clout with the DA's office, and his name may be well known among some police. Carry his cards with you. Drop his name when you feel you are being unduly harassed. He may even offer up his services at a reduced rate.

These are just some of the things we can do. Many cops know that they can bulldoze us if they think we will simply take what they say and do as the Final Word.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> TRUE.
> 
> I JUST SENT MY EMAIL TO THE COUNCIL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 8 2009, 09:57 AM~13517265
> *TRUE.
> 
> I JUST SENT MY EMAIL TO THE COUNCIL.
> ...


wait a minute.... shes a native and shes against us???... :dunno:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 8 2009, 02:20 PM~13519608
> *wait a minute.... shes a native and shes against us???... :dunno:
> *


*Not sure if shes with us or against us but she sure as hell was at the last year Santa Ana show campaining....... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 8 2009, 02:16 PM~13520227
> *Not sure if shes with us or against us but she sure as hell was at the last year Santa Ana show campaining.......  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


I think she would back it up...she's from the hood and speaks for the poor/middle class people in the community. She just ran for mayor of Santa Ana but lost against Miguel Pulido...one of her main points was that she's from the "real" community of Santa Ana, not Floral Park/North Santa Ana which is all Pulido speaks for (and where most of Santa Ana's votes come from, unfortunately). Hell, she has a criminal past of her own as well as her family, so she would be nobody to judge or be against part of the rich culture of lowriding in this city. I say we get her on our side  .


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you tried talking to the Chief of Police?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 8 2009, 10:40 AM~13517054
> *FLOOD THEIR E-MAILS
> 
> BUT BE NICE AND RESPECTFUL.......
> *



OK GUY'S! I JROCK HAS SENT IN A 2 AND HALF PARAGRAPH TO COUNCIL WOMAN MICHELLE MARTINEZ! :0 SO WHO ELSE SENT A AN EMAIL FOR THE CAUSE?!  :thumbsup: :yes: :rant: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin:

:rant: Just say no! To discrimination!

:rant: No to segregation!

:rant: No racial and cultural entrapment!

:rant: Lowridings not a crime!

:rant: No justice no peace!

:rant: Power to the people of all color nationalities and different styles of custom rides! :yes: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 8 2009, 05:03 PM~13520713
> *I think she would back it up...she's from the hood and speaks for the poor/middle class people in the community.  She just ran for mayor of Santa Ana but lost against Miguel Pulido...one of her main points was that she's from the "real" community of Santa Ana, not Floral Park/North Santa Ana which is all Pulido speaks for (and where most of Santa Ana's votes come from, unfortunately).  Hell, she has a criminal past of her own as well as her family, so she would be nobody to judge or be against part of the rich culture of lowriding in this city.  I say we get her on our side   .
> *



THIS IS HER CHANCE IF SHE'S REALLY ABOUT HER PEOPLE AND THE PEOPLE THAT VISITS HER CITY OF SANTA ANA SHE REPRESENTS! :yes: :werd:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw we change our mayer for a new one just to show them that the lowrider vote counts that should be our 1st jole if we cant do that them we cant do shit.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: SO NOBODY ELSE SENT OUT AN EMAIL FOR YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS?! AND THE CIVIL RIGHTS FOR LOWRIDERS?!  :ugh: :dunno:


:ugh: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp

OLD TIME 47
JROCK


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

NOT 2 BURST ANYBODYS BUBBLE IF WE CAN EVEN JOIN 2GETHER 2 GET A CRUISE SPOT GOIN IN ORANGE COUNTY WAT MAKES U THINK THAT WE CAN MEET UP 2 GO 2 A COUCIL MEETING NOT GONA HAPPEN ITS LIKE JUS CUS THERES NO SHOW N OC ANY MORE DONT MEAN U CANT BRING THA LOLO ITS LIKE IM ALWAYS DRIVIN MINE UP N DOWN SA N STILL HITTIN BRISTOL EVERY SUNDAY SO YA ALL IM SEEING IS ALOT OF NOTHIN IF WE WANTED 2 GO 2 THA MEETIN Y HASNT NAZARIO CALLED ANYBODY 2 SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT 2 THA COUNCIL MEETING?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 8 2009, 08:57 PM~13524270
> *:uh: SO NOBODY ELSE SENT OUT AN EMAIL FOR YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS?! AND THE CIVIL RIGHTS FOR LOWRIDERS?!    :ugh:  :dunno:
> :ugh:
> EMAIL SENT TO:  http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp
> ...



JROCK I SENT MINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 8 2009, 09:13 PM~13524438
> *NOT 2 BURST  ANYBODYS BUBBLE IF WE CAN EVEN JOIN 2GETHER 2 GET A CRUISE SPOT GOIN IN ORANGE COUNTY WAT MAKES U THINK THAT WE CAN MEET UP 2 GO 2 A COUCIL MEETING NOT GONA HAPPEN ITS LIKE JUS CUS THERES NO SHOW N OC ANY MORE DONT MEAN U CANT BRING THA LOLO ITS LIKE IM ALWAYS DRIVIN MINE UP N DOWN SA N STILL HITTIN BRISTOL EVERY SUNDAY SO YA ALL IM SEEING IS ALOT OF NOTHIN IF WE WANTED 2 GO 2 THA MEETIN Y HASNT NAZARIO CALLED ANYBODY 2 SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT 2 THA COUNCIL MEETING?
> *



no disrespect homi but thats wy we never get anything done cuz we get that attitud we just tell ourself that we can't do it so we just keep on crusing and make it more hot till the city puts an ordanance against crusing and then its to late, let's do something. most of us talk the good talk, talk shit on line but run when we have to speak up. send email flood their asses with your input make a noise do something not just say "we can't do it" their is more than 100 post on here lets start by sending emails to the councel members I did, and I ain't even from your City
but a latino and a lowrider by culture and proud of it!


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
WE AS LOWRIDERS ARE A COMMUNITY IN ITSELF.
WE HAVE THE RIGHT TOO VOICE OUR OPINIONS
IN A POSTIVE WAY. LETS NOT TALK ABOUT IT
LETS BE ABOUT IT......FLOOD THEIR EMAILS
TIL THEY CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE AND DO 
SOMETHING ABOUT THIS BEFORE IT HITS YOUR
COMMUNITY.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 8 2009, 11:33 PM~13524608
> *no disrespect homi but thats wy we never get anything done cuz we get that attitud we just tell ourself that we can't do it so we just keep on crusing and make it more hot till the city puts an ordanance against crusing and then its to late, let's do something. most of us talk the good talk, talk shit on line but run when we have to speak up. send email flood their asses with your input make a noise do something not just say "we can't do it" their is more than 100 post on here lets start by sending emails to the councel members I did, and I ain't even from your City
> but a latino and a lowrider by culture and proud of it!
> *




I'M A BROTHA AND I SAY! :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 9 2009, 12:51 AM~13525143
> *T
> T
> M
> ...



PREACH BIG SPANX! :worship: :no: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 8 2009, 11:26 PM~13524553
> *JROCK I SENT MINE.... :biggrin:
> *



I GOT YOU SOWLOWS CC! WAY TO STEP UP!  :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Apr 8 2009, 11:13 PM~13524438
> *NOT 2 BURST  ANYBODYS BUBBLE IF WE CAN EVEN JOIN 2GETHER 2 GET A CRUISE SPOT GOIN IN ORANGE COUNTY WAT MAKES U THINK THAT WE CAN MEET UP 2 GO 2 A COUCIL MEETING NOT GONA HAPPEN ITS LIKE JUS CUS THERES NO SHOW N OC ANY MORE DONT MEAN U CANT BRING THA LOLO ITS LIKE IM ALWAYS DRIVIN MINE UP N DOWN SA N STILL HITTIN BRISTOL EVERY SUNDAY SO YA ALL IM SEEING IS ALOT OF NOTHIN IF WE WANTED 2 GO 2 THA MEETIN Y HASNT NAZARIO CALLED ANYBODY 2 SEE WHO CAN MAKE IT 2 THA COUNCIL MEETING?
> *



THAT'S WHAT THE S.A.P.D. WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO THINK THAT. THAT GIVES THEM MORE EASY ACCESSABLE POWER BECAUSE YOU LET THEM BY SAYING, CONVINCING YOUR MIND AND WILL TO BELIEVE IN A NEGATIVE ABOUT YOUR OWN LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY OR DEEPER YOUR OWN PEOPLE. IN THE BLACK HISTORY CULTURE WE REFERED AS [PART] OF THE UNCLE TOM THOUGHT PROCESS WHO JUST GIVES IN TO THE MASTERS WILL AND WILL EXCEPT WHAT THE MASTER GIVES THEM THINKING THAT'S ALL THERE IS AND DESERVE TO GET. I DON'T THINK YOU REALLY WANT THAT AND WANT THAT FOR YOUR FUTURE GENERATIONS DO YOU? 
:nosad: BESIDES ASK YOURSELF TRUTHFULLY. WHAT DO YOU GOT TO LOSE WHAT THEY ARE TRYING TO TAKE FROM YOU RIGHT NOW? :nicoderm:


S.A.P.D. > :rant: Good job guy's! Break there pride and wills! We will defeat these ghetto type people! They won't fight back! We are in control! We are the s.a. finest! :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! [Please keep it clean!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp

OLD TIME 47
JROCK
SOWLOWS CC


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES O.C IS INN.LET'S TALK LESS AND MORE ACTION.LETS HAVE A MEETING AT A PARK OR SOMEONES HOUSE,THIS WEEKEND.DON'T SAY NEXT WEEK COUSE THEN NOTHING HAPPENS.THE REASON NOBODY GOES TO A CRUISE NIGHT IS BECAUSE WE ARE AFRAID TO GET PULL OVER,INCLUDING MY SELF,I WAS DRIVING AN 89 CADDI ON 13'' AS MY DAYLI.AND IN 2 MONTHS I GOT PULL OVER 6 TIMES,OC AND RIVERSIDE COUNTY FOR NO FUCKING REASON,THIS IS BULL SHIT SUMMER IS COMING AND IF WE GONA DO SOMETHING WE DO IT NOW,SO GUYS WHEN AND WHERE NO BULL SHIT :angry:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

EMAIL SENT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 9 2009, 01:49 AM~13525370
> *EMAIL SENT
> *



GET DOWN BIG SPANX! ANOTHER BROTHA STEPPIN UP!  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! [Please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp

OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

EMAIL SENT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTT get them homies dont let them get us down !! fuck the pigs !!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 8 2009, 11:30 PM~13525309
> *GOOD TIMES O.C IS INN.LET'S TALK LESS AND MORE ACTION.LETS HAVE A MEETING AT A PARK OR SOMEONES HOUSE,THIS WEEKEND.DON'T SAY NEXT WEEK COUSE THEN NOTHING HAPPENS.THE REASON NOBODY GOES TO A CRUISE NIGHT IS BECAUSE WE ARE AFRAID TO GET PULL OVER,INCLUDING MY SELF,I WAS DRIVING AN 89 CADDI ON 13'' AS MY DAYLI.AND IN 2 MONTHS I GOT PULL OVER 6 TIMES,OC AND RIVERSIDE COUNTY FOR NO FUCKING REASON,THIS IS BULL SHIT SUMMER IS COMING AND IF WE GONA DO SOMETHING WE DO IT NOW,SO GUYS WHEN AND WHERE NO BULL SHIT :angry:
> *



I think you are on track Homie get your clubs in your are educated on the issues and orginize something. post it here for us to support you make a new topic in shows and events and let us know when, were, and I am sure you guys in the O.C. will get the support from all of us here on Layit Low.
We have a cruse night evrey Friday in the City Of Escondido called Crusing Grand open to all calssic cars Lowriders, Hot Rods, Etc. Supported by the City the shut down the street and people from all over just chill and cruse up and down the strip.

www.downtownescondido.com/cruisin.html 


you may want to present somthing like this to your city councel and business districts, crusing brings revenue to the city!!
:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 8 2009, 09:57 PM~13524270
> *:uh: SO NOBODY ELSE SENT OUT AN EMAIL FOR YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS?! AND THE CIVIL RIGHTS FOR LOWRIDERS?!    :ugh:  :dunno:
> :ugh:
> EMAIL SENT TO:  http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp
> ...


I was the first one...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 8 2009, 10:33 PM~13524608
> *no disrespect homi but thats wy we never get anything done cuz we get that attitud we just tell ourself that we can't do it so we just keep on crusing and make it more hot till the city puts an ordanance against crusing and then its to late, let's do something. most of us talk the good talk, talk shit on line but run when we have to speak up. send email flood their asses with your input make a noise do something not just say "we can't do it" their is more than 100 post on here lets start by sending emails to the councel members I did, and I ain't even from your City
> but a latino and a lowrider by culture and proud of it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:10 AM~13526798
> *I was the first one...... :0  :biggrin:
> *



I GOT U CHEVY BOY!   :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Apr 9 2009, 03:25 AM~13525520
> *EMAIL SENT
> *


GOT U BULLY! GET DOWN MY MAN! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 19, 2005)

contact http://www.aclu.org/ Because freedom can't protect itself :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.X_@Apr 9 2009, 01:34 PM~13529045
> *contact http://www.aclu.org/  Because freedom can't protect itself  :biggrin:
> *


 TRUE THAT BROTHA! :yessad: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

From: <[email protected]>
Subject: Civil Rights Concern
To: [email protected]
Date: Thursday, April 9, 2009, 12:39 PM


Dear Michelle,

I would like to address my concern, also on behalf of classic and lowrider car clubs in the City of Santa Ana. It has come to my attention that we are unfairly being the target of police discrimination. Just this past Sunday, I heard about an instance where there was a small gathering of people showing their classic cars, and SAPD issued them "courtesy warnings", in which their information would be input into the system, and if they are seen driving and their license plates are ran, their cars could be impounded. How can this be legal? While I understand that there are some bad apples that ruin these types of functions, they should be the ones targeted and prosecuted. 

Lowrider car clubs are family oriented and peaceful people, who feel it is our right to show off our blood sweat and tears by taking a Sunday drive, have organized charitable events, and give the children of our community something to admire and work towards while keeping them out of trouble. I have been invloved in this culture since I was in junior high school, when I built my first lowrider bicycle. I would see these beautiful cars driving and dreamed of having one, one day. I focused on that dream by working hard and staying out of trouble. Now I am 28, and I, as well as many others, have reached that goal, and now we are being punished by the City by having to keep our cars in the garage and having our shows cancelled! These shows are not only for our entertainment, but to contribute the proceeds to the children and schools of the community as well.

I work in a small family business who contracts with the City of Santa Ana, SAUSD, and the County of Orange. We donate several times a year for measures to benefit the City and our community. We donated $1,000 to the measure which would give SAUSD a several million dollar bond, which won. We were at the victory reception at Santa Ana Zoo, where you spoke, and were recognized and awarded for your accomplishments. Now I ask in return that you consider and help revise these unfair laws that are keeping us from exressing ourselves and our passion. Something has to be done.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 9 2009, 01:40 PM~13529089
> *From: <[email protected]>
> Subject: Civil Rights Concern
> To: [email protected]
> ...



WAY TO GO! OC*SS! :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :werd: :h5:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY
OC*SS


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 11:50 AM~13529166
> *LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> 
> GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!]  :yessad:  :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> ...


P.s. this is link to here web page, her e-mail address is:

[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

email send


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Apr 9 2009, 01:40 PM~13529089
> *From: <[email protected]>
> Subject: Civil Rights Concern
> To: [email protected]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

what should I include in my e-mail?


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

I say fuck those cops if we were worried about what all cops thought we would have gave up lowriding a long time ago, some cops are cool some are assholes. that will go on forever so fuckem :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Email sent. 

I also sent an email to the writer of this article in the OCregister. By reading this article, seems like they will support our cause.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Apr 9 2009, 03:44 PM~13531175
> *Email sent.
> 
> I also sent an email to the writer of this article in the OCregister. By reading this article, seems like they will support our cause.
> ...


I thought the same thing as well when I read this in the paper earlier 
:thumbsup: .


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive experienced Harassment here but towing your car is extreme. As long as I aint riddin dirty they cant do shit. But keep lowriding alive fellas, good luck with everything your doing! TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 9 2009, 02:36 PM~13529594
> *email send
> *


WAY TO LOW! 65 RAGRIDER! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Apr 9 2009, 05:44 PM~13531175
> *Email sent.
> 
> I also sent an email to the writer of this article in the OCregister. By reading this article, seems like they will support our cause.
> ...



YOUR AWSOME CCARRIII !  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 9 2009, 04:05 PM~13530359
> *what should I include in my e-mail?
> *


I RECOMMEND TO ANYBODY THAT WANT'S TO WRITE IN IS TO STATE THAT YOUR:

1. YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS ARE BEING VIOLATED BY REMOVING YOU OR YOUR FAMILIA/FAMILY OFF A PROPERTY LIKE A PARK JUST BECAUSE OF THE TYPE OF VEHICLE YOU OWN AND DRIVE.

2. YOUR BEING RACIALLY TARGETED FOR THE FACT THAT [MOST] OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY ARE OF BROWN AND BLACK DECENT [TO WHOM IT APPLIES].

3. YOU CONSTANTLY BEING ENTRAPPED BY LAW ENFORCEMENT AS THEY WAIT FOR YOU TO ENTER THE STREET WHILE LEAVING AN EVENT THEN GET PULLED OVER BASED ON YOUR CAR. [TO WHOM IT APPLIES]

4. UNFAIR BIAS WARNING CITATIONS ISSUED TO S.A. RESIDENCE OR VISITORS WHO OWN LOWRIDERS ARE BEING THREATENED THAT IF THEY ARE SEEN DRIVING THERE VEHICLE THEY WILL BE CITED FOR CRUISING EVEN THOUGH THEY LIVE IN THE AREA AND MAYBE GONIG TO THE CHURCH OR THE STORE. 

5. HOT RODS, VW, HARLEY DAVIDSONS, ANTIQUES, CLASSIC, AND EXOTIC CARS ARE LEAST TO BE CITED AND ARE MORE WELCOME BY LAW ENFORCEMENT THAN LAW ABBIDING LOWRIDER OWNERS WHEN IT COMES TO HAVING OR ATTENDING EVENTS IN SANTA ANA. WHICH DEFINES A PREJUDICE TOWARDS A MAJORITY WHICH IS THE LATIN CULTURE AND COMMUNITY.



:yessad: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsdown: SANTA ANA! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Apr 9 2009, 04:14 PM~13530426
> *I say fuck those cops if we were worried about what all cops thought we would have gave up lowriding a long time ago, some cops are cool some are assholes. that will go on forever so fuckem :biggrin:
> *



YEAH MR. BOULEVARD. WE ALL UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYING AN WE ALL BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT. BUT WHEN IT COMES OUT OF YOU WALLET WITH CITATIONS AND CAR CONSFICATIONS BECAUSE YOU ARE TRYING TO EXERCISE YOUR RIGHT TO GO TO POINT A TO POINT B LIKE THE HOT RODS, SPORTS CARS, MUSCLE CARS, CLASSIC CARS, KIT CARS, VW's, HARLEY DAVIDSONS, AND YOU TYPE OF CAR BEING THE LOWRIDER IS ALWAY'S THE RACIAL STEREO TYPE TARGET NUMBER ONE WE JUST LET THIS RACIAL CULTURE CONTINUE BY JUST SAY FUCK IT! IT WASN'T HELPING US THEN AND SURE AIN'T JHELPING US NOW AS DIMASTRATED CURRENTLY WITH SANTA ANA! :thumbsdown: THE WAY I SEE IT THE ROUTE THE S.A.P.D. IS PLAYING THERE RACIAL PROFILE CARD LOWRIDERS GOT NOTHING TO LOSE BUT TO FIGHT! OR ELSE WE MIGHT AS WELL TAKE THE NEXT STEP AND HAND THE PO PO'S THE KEYS TO OUR LO LO'S AND SAY WE SURRENDER AND OUR EXISTANCE OF OUR LOWRIDER CULTURE! :yessad: :werd: :yessad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY
OC*SS
65 RAGRIDER of GOODTIMES CC OC
CCARRIII


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 07:01 PM~13531981
> *LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> 
> GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!]  :yessad:  :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> ...


joe bristol sound sent mine


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

yo man i just sent my e-mail in damn it wuz hard to write proper again but i did it hopefully we can make them look into this shit i hope they bring back next weeks car show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Apr 9 2009, 07:23 PM~13532173
> *joe bristol sound sent mine
> *


ALRIGHT JOE BRISTOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Apr 9 2009, 08:24 PM~13532712
> *yo man i just sent my e-mail in damn it wuz hard to write proper again but i did it hopefully we can make them look into this shit i hope they bring back next weeks car show
> *



YOUR EFFORT IS MUCH APPRECIATED THUG_TILL_I_DIE !   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY
OC*SS
65 RAGRIDER of GOODTIMES CC OC
CCARRIII
JOE BRISTOL
THUG_TILL_I_DIE of FAMILY TRENDZ CC


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 9 2009, 12:16 PM~13528913
> *LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!
> 
> GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!]  :yessad:  :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

COME LOWRIDER NATION! THIS IS YOURS AND OUR TIME TO SHINE AND LET THE LAW AND CITY OFFICIALS KNOW WE DESERVE THE SAME RESPECT AS ANY OTHER TAX PAYING LAW ABIDING CITIZENS! LET IT BE KNOWN DISCRIMINATION, SEGRAGATION, BIAS, CIVIL RIGHTS VIOLATING AND POLICE ENTRAPMENT WILL NOT BE TOLORATED NO MORE! WE HAVE RIGHTS! NOW IT'S THE TIME TO EXERCISE YOUR RIGHT TO EXIST AS A LOWRIDER ENTHUSIEST AND AND AS A PEOPLE!

STAYIN SILENT IS JUST THE SAME AS ACCEPTING HOW THEY ARE TREATING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :yessad: :rant: :yes: :nono: :werd: :nicoderm: :h5: uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TRUE TO THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY
OC*SS
65 RAGRIDER of GOODTIMES CC OC
CCARRIII
JOE BRISTOL
THUG_TILL_I_DIE of FAMILY TRENDZ CC




WHO'S NEXT TO STEP UP AND PUT A VOICE FOR THE LOWIDER MOVEMENT! :0 :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 8 2009, 03:16 PM~13520227
> *Not sure if shes with us or against us but she sure as hell was at the last year Santa Ana show campaining.......  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


not bad!!! somebody move this to thick chick topic... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 9 2009, 11:25 PM~13535850
> *not bad!!! somebody move this to thick chick topic... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 10 2009, 01:25 AM~13535850
> *not bad!!! somebody move this to thick chick topic... :biggrin:
> *


:uh: THAT'S NICE BART BUT THIS NO TIME FOR JOKES. THE CAUSE IS SERIOUS FOR MOST LOWRIDERS. :yessad: :rant: :yes: :no: :nosad: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE IS THE FLYER OF THE SHOW THAT WAS CANCELLED THANKS IN PART TO S.A.P.D. ALSO FYI THE SPONSORS LISTED ON THE FLYERS ARE EXTREMELY PISSED TOO! :yessad: :rant: 

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j41/DaOm...30e3dae3926.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

:biggrin: ACLU of Southern California 
Executive Director: Ramona Ripston 
1313 W. 8th Street 
Los Angeles CA 90017 
Phone: 213-977-9500 
Web site: www.aclu-sc.org

drop them an email CC your email to these gys when you send an email to the councel members.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 10 2009, 12:25 AM~13535850
> *not bad!!! somebody move this to thick chick topic... :biggrin:
> *


ITS COMMENTS LIKE THIS THAT DONT HELP THE CUASE, :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice jrock- what up homie.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

sup jr.


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

I DON'T GET IT ITS OK FOR SANTA ANA POLICE TO SHOOT AND KILL A WOMAN WITH A 18 MONTH OLD BABY IN THE CAR BUT ITS WRONG FOR LOW RIDERS TO HAVE CARS SHOWS THAT BENEFIT SANTA ANA SCHOOLS 

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/police-...60446-santa-car


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

this is bull shit.is just geting worst and worst.to protect and serve yea right.


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Apr 9 2009, 11:25 PM~13535850
> *not bad!!! somebody move this to thick chick topic... :biggrin:
> *



as we can see we have clowns :machinegun:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:rant: :angry: :rant:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Homies.. Cast your vote down below! :biggrin: lets see what people think..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469954 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 4 2009, 01:51 PM~13483237
> *IT'S JUST ANOTHER FORM OF RACIAL DISCRIMINATION HIDDEN BEHIND SOME PRODEDURE STRATIGIC (CHOICE) OF PROTOCAL TO GET YOUR TYPE OF CARS / TYPE OF PEOPLE THAT BEING MOSTLY LATIN OR BLACK DECENT OUT OF THE AREA OR CITY BECAUSE IN THERE EYE'S IT'S GHETTO! PLAIN AND SIMPLE WITH OUT THEM SAYING OUT RIGHT IN YOUR FACE! IT'S ALL ABOUT RACIAL CONTROL! IT'S MOSTLY EASY TO TELL IF YOU NOTICE MOST OF THE OFFICERS THAT ISSUE OR ENFORCE THESE MADE UP, MODIFIED, ALTERED, REGULATION ARE WHITE OFFICERS. IF THEY ARE OTHERS BESIDE WHITE THEY ARE USUALLY LOW RANKING SO THEY HAVE TO DO WHAT THEY ORDERED BY THERE HIGHER UPS AKA {WHITE MASTER} IF THEY WANT TO CONTINUE WITH THERE CAREERS IN THERE SO CALLED LAW ENFORCEMENT!
> THE ONLY WAY TO DEAL WITH THIS ISSUE IS YOU GOT TO MAKE IT TO WHAT IT IS! IT'S RACIAL PROFILING! IF THIS RULE OR LAW IS ENFORCED THEN HOT RODS, TRUCKS, BUGS, ETC. MUST BE CITED THE SAME WAY AT THERE FUNCTIONS! EVEN IF IT'S CUSTOM HARLEYS TOO! AS MUCH AS I RESPECT ALL CUSTOM STYLES OF RIDES! FAIR IS FAIR! ANYTHING ELSE IS UNFAIR DISCRIMINATION! IF IT'S PROVEN BY DOCUMENTARY FILMING THAT OTHER CUSTOM SHOWS ARE ALLOWED TO HAVE THERE FUNCTIONS AT THE SAME LOCATIONS OR CITY WITH FULL AWARENESS BY LAW ENFORCEMENT WITH NO HARRASSMENT BY THEM GIVING THE SAME TREATMENT AND CITATIONS AS THE LOWRIDERS THEN YOU GOT A LEGITAMIT CASE FOR A CLASS ACTION LAW SUIT AGAINST THE POLICE DEPARTMENT OR THE CITY IF THEY SUPPORT THERE ACTIONS OR BOTH! PLUS TO ADD MENTAL NOTE! IF YOU PUBLICISE THESE DESCRIMINATION ACTIONS ON TV OR NEWSPAPERS THE POLICE DEPT. AND THE CITY FREAK OUT EVERY TIME THEN THEY WANT PLAY NICE WILLING TO WORK SOMETHING OUT AWAY FROM THE TV CAMERAS OR NEWSPAPERS! IN FACT THIS WEEK THERE'S AN INVESTIGATION WITH A SHERIFFS DEPT. IN CALI. FOR RACIAL PROFILING BY A COUNCILMEN THAT KEPT GETTING COMPLAINTS ABOUT THERE PROCEDULE PULL OVERS AND ACTIONS AND CALLING ON THE FBI TO INVESTIGATE THE COMPLAINTS! AND GUESS WHO FREAKED OUT SCARED hno: ! THE (WHITE) SHERIFFS AS THEY ALL BAND TOGETHER ALL HOT AND BOTHERED DO EVERYTHING BUT CUS ON TV! TRY IT! THEY THINK YOU GUY'S DON'T KNOW THAT'S WHY THEY DO IT BETTING YOU ALL WILL JUST GO AWAY! [***********! :rant: ]
> *



oh you got that right  white boys never get pulled over


:uh: 

fucking dumbass


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 08:49 PM~13542836
> *oh you got that right   white boys never get pulled over
> :uh:
> 
> ...



NEVER SAID WHITE PEOPLE NEVER GET PULLED OVER. BUT THEY ARE THE MINORITY IN THE LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION. SO PLEASE AGAIN DON'T GET TWISTED THAT WE THINK CAUCASION AMERICANS DON'T GET PULLED OVER WITH OR WITH OUT A LOWRIDER. THE POINT IS WETHER YOU ARE WHITE, ASIAN, BLACK, AND ESPECIALLY BROWN WE SHOULD HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXIST IN PUBLIC JUST AS EQUAL AS THE HOT RODDERS, SPORT CARS, CLASSICS, VW's, OR HARLEY DAVIDSONS. NOW THAT'S NOT BEING A DUMBASS. THAT'S BEING REAL. :yessad: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

consider who drives lowriders and who drives hot rods im not talking color either 



while im sure a good majority of ya are respectful and on the up and up theres also a good majority of ya who act a fucking fool whenever and wherever thats why you get sanctioned like this 


it aint because the cops are racist or because the mans got his foot on ya its because of the image and because not enough people are doing enough to change that image in fact its just the opposite more people are working to destroy the image and idolizing the negative aspects. 


you can see it all over this forum people acting like gang bangers talking like gangbangers like that shits cool. that brings the heat down on you as well.

then theres the revenue that can be generated from issuing you tickets big cash cow right there. and these laws as with all laws operate off ignorance. which plenty has been shown here.


good ol ****** me has been arrested for rolling 3 ive been stopped for dragging ass in a minitruck and i have had several "illegal squealing of tires" as well. its a money thing not a racist thing they are targeting you because the dollar signs involved and your an easy target. 


the hotrodders are more respectful and bring more revenue into the city in other ways not to mention they are seen in a much better light considering they are an older generation 

lowriders are predominantly a younger generation. 

my advice to you is to obtain a copy of this law or ordinance or whatever read it carefully until you understand it and if you have too post it here and ask questions 

ill be more then happy to help you try and find a loophole in it. such as running shocks so forth. 

dont be so quick to talk like minitruckers etc. dont get pulled over we do


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 10:54 PM~13543805
> *consider who drives lowriders and who drives hot rods  im not talking color either
> while im sure a good majority of ya are respectful and on the up and up theres also a good majority of ya who act a fucking fool whenever and wherever  thats why you get sanctioned like this
> it aint because the cops are racist or because the mans got his foot on ya  its because of the image  and because not enough people are doing enough to change that image in fact its just the opposite  more people are working to destroy the image and idolizing the negative aspects.
> ...


ACTUALLY LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE FIFTIES. AND ALOT {OG} OUTHERE ARE STILL AROUND IN FACT. SOME OF THOSE CATS LIKE THE RESPECTED {KLASSICS} CAR CLUB THAT WERE FEATURED IN MOVIES WERE KICKED OUT OF THE PARK IN SANTA ANA AND THEY WERE JUST PARKED. AS FOR RACIST OFFICERS IN MY OPINION ON THIS BASED ON MANY EXPERIENCES WHEN DRIVING MY LOW OR MY OLD HONDA HAVE PREFERRABLE TARGET WHERE THEY FIND IT EASIER TO GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER EXCUSE THEY CAN COME UP WITH TO JUSTIFY THERE PULL OVER AFTER FOLLOWING YOU FOR SEVERAL MILES. I RECENTLY HAD ONE PULL UP BEHIND ME IN MY OWN DRIVE WAY AND ASKED IF I LIVED HERE. I SAID YEAH FOR 15 YEARS. HE QUICKLY RESPONDED VERY QUICKLY "VERY GOOD SIR" "AND HAVE A NICE DAY" AND BOOKED ON OUT BEFORE I CAN QUESTION WHY HE KEPT FOLLOWING ME ALL THE WAY TO MY HOME. AND COME TO THINK ABOUT IT THAT HAPPENED TO ME TWICE! :angry: AND MANY OF THESE CATS ON THIS TOPIC CAN SHARE ON THAT PARTICULAR SUBJECT ALONE OR OTHER RELATIVE STORIES OR WORSE.

BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU THAT THERE IS MONEY REVENUE POSSIBILITIES. BUT THE LOWRIDERS SEEM TO BE THE MAIN SACRIFICIAL LAMBS WHEN IT COMES TO AUTOMOTIVE ENTHUSIESTS. :yessad: :nosad: :scrutinize: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 10 2009, 11:27 PM~13544071
> *ACTUALLY LOWRIDERS HAVE BEEN AROUND SINCE THE FIFTIES. AND ALOT {OG} OUTHERE ARE STILL AROUND IN FACT. SOME OF THOSE CATS LIKE THE RESPECTED {KLASSICS} CAR CLUB THAT WERE FEATURED IN MOVIES WERE KICKED OUT OF THE PARK IN SANTA ANA AND THEY WERE JUST PARKED. AS FOR RACIST OFFICERS IN MY OPINION ON THIS BASED ON MANY EXPERIENCES WHEN DRIVING MY LOW OR MY OLD HONDA HAVE PREFERRABLE TARGET WHERE THEY FIND IT EASIER TO GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER EXCUSE THEY CAN COME UP WITH TO JUSTIFY THERE PULL OVER AFTER FOLLOWING YOU FOR SEVERAL MILES. I RECENTLY HAD ONE PULL UP BEHIND ME IN MY OWN DRIVE WAY AND ASKED IF I LIVED HERE. I SAID YEAH FOR 15 YEARS. HE QUICKLY RESPONDED VERY QUICKLY "VERY GOOD SIR" "AND HAVE A NICE DAY" AND BOOKED ON OUT BEFORE I CAN QUESTION WHY HE KEPT FOLLOWING ME ALL THE WAY TO MY HOME. AND COME TO THINK ABOUT IT THAT HAPPENED TO ME TWICE!  :angry:  AND MANY OF THESE CATS ON THIS TOPIC CAN SHARE ON THAT PARTICULAR SUBJECT ALONE OR OTHER RELATIVE STORIES OR WORSE.
> 
> BUT I DO AGREE WITH YOU THAT THERE IS MONEY REVENUE POSSIBILITIES. BUT THE LOWRIDERS SEEM TO BE THE MAIN SACRIFICIAL LAMBS WHEN IT COMES TO AUTOMOTIVE ENTHUSIESTS.  :yessad:  :nosad:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *



like i said your an easier target yes i know lowriders (actually hotrodders) have been around since the 50's 

your not understanding my point and your town might have a bunch of racist cops 


i myself have gotten over 500 traffic tickets in 4 years its not an exageration ill get my boy in here to verify it for me and if ya want more proof i live in madison county illinois check it out


all them tickets were stupid ass fucking tickets i use to get pulled over everytime i left my driveway 


theres a big book full of traffic citations its about as thick as 3 phone books ever seen that shit? I HAVE. i have sat for 4 hours while a cop looked through it writing tickets 3 houses away from mine. 

were talking horn tickets, dangerous equipment, i had a cop check my tread depth one time. 

im not shitting ya were these cops racist against white people? 


seriously man no offense but stop bitching about it and take action. 

look at the laws get your permits straight make yourself untouchable 

itll get ya farther then bitching on layitlow will.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 11:42 PM~13544212
> *like i said your an easier target   yes i know lowriders  (actually hotrodders)  have been around since the 50's
> 
> your not understanding my point   and your town might have a bunch of racist cops
> ...



500 DAM!  THAT'S UN HEARD IN MY BOOK. BUT I SPEAK FROM MY EXPERIENCE AS WELL AS OTHER IN HERE IN CALI. AS FOR BITCHING. NO BITCHING JUST SPEAKING MY MIND AND THAT'LL NEVER SEASE SO IF I'M BITCHIN THEN SO BE IT. AT LEAST I GOT THE BALLS TO SPEAK THE TRUTH EVEN IF IT ROUGH SOME FEATHERS MY POINT IS MADE SO NO OFFENSE TAKEN AND WE'RE WORKING ON RESOLVING THESE LOWRIDER PROFILE ISSUES TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITIES THROUGH VARIOUS CHANNELS. ON THIS TOPIC WILL REMAIN HOT TILL THE LOWRIDER DISCRIMANTION, ENTRAPMENT, BIAS, AND SEGREGATION IN SANTA ANA TAKE A SEASE. LIKE IT OR NOT! LIKE THE OLD SONG SAYS: {A CHANGE IS GOIN TO COME}! :yes: uffin: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 11 2009, 02:39 AM~13544958
> *500 DAM!    THAT'S UN HEARD IN MY BOOK. BUT I SPEAK FROM MY EXPERIENCE AS WELL AS OTHER IN HERE IN CALI. AS FOR BITCHING. NO BITCHING JUST SPEAKING MY MIND AND THAT'LL NEVER SEASE SO IF I'M BITCHIN THEN SO BE IT. AT LEAST I GOT THE BALLS TO SPEAK THE TRUTH EVEN IF IT ROUGH SOME FEATHERS MY POINT IS MADE SO NO OFFENSE TAKEN AND WE'RE WORKING RESOLVING THESE LOWRIDER PROFILE ISSUES TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITIES THROUGH VARIOUS CHANNELS. ON THIS TOPIC WILL REMAIN HOT TILL THE LOWRIDER DISCRIMANTION, ENTRAPMENT, BIAS, AND SEGREGATION IN SANTA ANA TAKE A SEASE. LIKE IT OR NOT! LIKE THE OLD SONG SAYS: {A CHANGE IS GOIN TO COME}!  :yes:  uffin:  :werd:  :0 Oh yes it is!  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 11 2009, 02:39 AM~13544958
> *500 DAM!    THAT'S UN HEARD IN MY BOOK. BUT I SPEAK FROM MY EXPERIENCE AS WELL AS OTHER IN HERE IN CALI. AS FOR BITCHING. NO BITCHING JUST SPEAKING MY MIND AND THAT'LL NEVER SEASE SO IF I'M BITCHIN THEN SO BE IT. AT LEAST I GOT THE BALLS TO SPEAK THE TRUTH EVEN IF IT ROUGH SOME FEATHERS MY POINT IS MADE SO NO OFFENSE TAKEN AND WE'RE WORKING RESOLVING THESE LOWRIDER PROFILE ISSUES TO THE BEST OF OUR ABILITIES THROUGH VARIOUS CHANNELS. ON THIS TOPIC WILL REMAIN HOT TILL THE LOWRIDER DISCRIMANTION, ENTRAPMENT, BIAS, AND SEGREGATION IN SANTA ANA TAKE A SEASE. LIKE IT OR NOT! LIKE THE OLD SONG SAYS: {A CHANGE IS GOIN TO COME}!  :yes:  uffin:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *



:uh: :0 

:0 You tell it Jrock! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's my take on this.

For one we can do all we want as far as reaching out to our community and city council. It's a great idea to get them involed and maybe even invite them to some community event's. Maybe we should try getting media to start covering our fund raisers or community shows. Like the show in the city of bell that best of friends and another club has....they are working with the city on something that the city itself benefits.

We as a lowriding community need to take things into our own hands and as you guys have already started doing is making the local community aware of what the lowriding lifestyle is today.

I truly beleive that if we invite media and the community to see how family oriented lowriding has become that they they commmunity in turn will show us mre support.Throw on a club shirt and donate some time at local event's. When doing a fundraiser for schools try and find ways to get parent's and more familie's involved.

To me once we as a lowriding word have our communities support then the fight to stop the discrimination and right to have shows will be alot easier.




> _Originally posted by OC*SS+Apr 9 2009, 12:04 PM~13529284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have alot of very valid points as far as finding loopholes and really understanding the police's laws and codes.

But still one thing real riders outweigh the lil bangers who think their hard. I really think we can make a difference if alot more people got involved.

Not just going for the easiest route which is finiding loopholes in the law.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 11 2009, 03:39 AM~13545033
> *Here's my take on this.
> 
> For one we can do all we want as far as reaching out to our community and city council. It's a great idea to get them involed and maybe even invite them to some community event's. Maybe we should try getting media to start covering our fund raisers or community shows. Like the show in the city of bell that best of friends and another club has....they are working with the city on something that the city itself benefits.
> ...



GOOD POINTS MR. 310 ! :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

sup jrock when is the meeting


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPPORT LIST! GET ON THE LIST IF YOU SENT AN EMAIL IN STOPPING DISCRIMINATION AND STOPPING THE LOWRIDER CULTURE!

GET ON THE LIST BY SENDING A MESSAGE OF CONCERN TO DEFEND AGAINST THOSE WHO ARE ATTACKING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN SANTA ANA! REMEMBER IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOU ARE NOT FROM SANTA ANA CALIFORNIA! IT COULD BE YOUR TOWN OR STATE NEXT! WHAT EFFECTS ONE! EFFECTS ALL! [So please keep it clean! But speak your mind!] :yessad: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 
EMAIL SENT TO: http://www.ci.santa-ana.ca.us/cm/mmartinez.asp


CHEVY BOY of GOODTIMES CC
OLD TIME 47 of OLD TIME CC
JROCK {Pending for the T}
SOWLOWS CC 
BIG SPANX of STREET STYLE CC
BULLY
OC*SS
65 RAGRIDER of GOODTIMES CC OC
CCARRIII
JOE BRISTOL
THUG_TILL_I_DIE of FAMILY TRENDZ CC
310 S.F.C.C.


WHO'S NEXT TO STEP UP AND PUT A VOICE FOR THE LOWIDER MOVEMENT! :0 :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2009, 02:20 PM~13547278
> *sup jrock when is the meeting
> *


WHAT'S CRACKIN 65RAGRIDER? I'LL GET YOU THAT COUNCIL MEETING SCHEDULE SO ALL WHO CAN SEE AND ALL YOU GUY'S THAT CAN SPARE SOME TIME TO VOICE ABOUT YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS AS A US CITIZEN AND A MEMBER OF THE COMMUNITTY AT THE NEXT CITY COUNCIL MEETING.  :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HERE ARE THE CITY COUNCIL MEETING DATES AND TIME IN PROVIDED BY CHEVY BOY!  :thumbsup: uffin: 



> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 AM~13506284
> *City Council meetings are open to the public </span>and are held at 6:00 p.m. on the 1st and 3rd Mondays of each month or on the following Tuesday if Monday is a holiday.
> 
> The meeting location is City Council Chambers
> ...


 AND TO ADD ANY OTHER CLUBS REGARDLESS WHERE YOU ARE FROM. WHAT AFFECTS ONE EFFECTS ALL. AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS TO EXIST WITH EQUAL TREATMENT AS A U.S. CITIZEN AND TAX PAYER! :yes: :h5: :werd: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys, you see getting the right attention pays off.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I'd like to send a shout-out to Mr Erik aka "CWPlanet" for getting the Roosevelt school car show in the OC Register! Congrats! and thank you for your great work! :worship: 










Take note people, this is the right way to go about presenting to the council and city staff. By showing them that we are apart of something good and constructive, that will preserve our lifestyle. :biggrin: 

good words to remember ... "Motion creates emotion"


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Apr 11 2009, 05:07 PM~13548077
> *Hey guys, you see getting the right attention pays off..  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd like to send a shout-out to Mr Erik aka "CWPlanet" for getting the Roosevelt school car show in the OC Register! Congrats!  and thank you for your great work! :worship:
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

We need to see your vote!! 

Do you think its fair?? :dunno: 

head here and vote!! :rant: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469954  :werd: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

BACK N THE DAY & JUST RECENTLY LIKE LAST YEAR I WOULD ATTEND CAR SHOWS SOME LO LO,S WOULD BE THERE BUT ALOT OF HOT RODS & AFTER THE SHOW THEY WOULD TELL US NOT TO HIT OUR SWITCHES WHILE LEAVING THE SHOW,OR ON THE STREETS BUT THEY WOULD LET THE HOT RODDERS DO BURN OUTS WHILE LEAVEING THE CROWDS WOULD GATHER AROUND JUST FOR THAT ,BUT I COULDNT RAISE MY CAR WHILE LEAVEING :angry:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 10 2009, 08:29 PM~13543602
> *NEVER SAID WHITE PEOPLE NEVER GET PULLED OVER. BUT THEY ARE THE MINORITY IN THE LOWRIDER DISCRIMINATION. SO PLEASE AGAIN DON'T GET TWISTED THAT WE THINK CAUCASION AMERICANS DON'T GET PULLED OVER WITH OR WITH OUT A LOWRIDER. THE POINT IS WETHER YOU ARE WHITE, ASIAN, BLACK, AND ESPECIALLY BROWN WE SHOULD HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXIST IN PUBLIC JUST AS EQUAL AS THE HOT RODDERS, SPORT CARS, CLASSICS, VW's, OR HARLEY DAVIDSONS. NOW THAT'S NOT BEING A DUMBASS. THAT'S BEING REAL.  :yessad:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *



I agree White folk's are a minority in the lowriding community, my Cunyado is white and part of our club, gets pulled over with us and by himself, so no matter your color its the car.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

The placa was a real cool dude,too.You can't say it's ALL of SAPD,although it seems that way.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 11 2009, 06:36 PM~13548526
> *I agree White folk's are a minority in the lowriding community, my Cunyado is white and part of our club, gets pulled over with us and by himself, so no matter your color its the car.
> *


 :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Apr 11 2009, 05:33 PM~13548225
> *BACK N THE DAY & JUST RECENTLY LIKE LAST YEAR I WOULD ATTEND CAR SHOWS SOME LO LO,S WOULD BE THERE BUT ALOT OF HOT RODS & AFTER THE SHOW THEY WOULD TELL US NOT TO HIT OUR SWITCHES WHILE LEAVING THE SHOW,OR ON THE STREETS BUT THEY WOULD LET THE HOT RODDERS DO BURN OUTS WHILE LEAVEING THE CROWDS WOULD GATHER AROUND JUST FOR THAT ,BUT I COULDNT RAISE MY CAR WHILE LEAVEING  :angry:
> *



DOUBLE :werd: :werd: !!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 11 2009, 03:39 AM~13545033
> *
> You have alot of very valid points as far as finding loopholes and really understanding the police's laws and codes.
> 
> ...



the news would rather show a 1 lowrider in a drive by then a a hundred lowrider giving out free toys to the needy


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 11 2009, 11:49 PM~13550919
> *the news would rather show a 1 lowrider in a drive by then a a hundred lowrider giving out free toys to the needy
> 
> 
> *



TRUE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 11 2009, 01:31 PM~13547346
> *WHAT'S CRACKIN 65RAGRIDER? I'LL GET YOU THAT COUNCIL MEETING SCHEDULE SO ALL WHO CAN SEE AND ALL YOU GUY'S THAT CAN SPARE SOME TIME TO VOICE ABOUT YOUR CIVIL RIGHTS AS A US CITIZEN AND A MEMBER OF THE COMMUNITTY AT THE NEXT CITY COUNCIL MEETING.    :yes:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


before we go anywhere we need to have a meeting of all o.c car clubs presidents and members to see how we gona present our selfs to the city council.i say we get letters from all the school principals that we supported with car show.saying how we been helping their schools with the money we make at shows,then we get old flyers from past toy drives and food drives,even the show we had with s.a.p.d.and so on,we have to prepare our selfs and look organise,also i think each president of every club has to be responsible for their members,when they get out of hand on the streets,like burnouts,hopping unsafe,i sow ones somebody almost hitting a lady with a kid on a parking lot,that don't look good and affects everybody trying to have a good time,even dubs got to stop this shit,if we give no reason for cops to act stupid it will help us,remember they're just waiting for any stupid reason to pull you over.that's my opinion


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTB [TO THE BOTTOM]! :yessad: :thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU MEAN GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS SITUATION?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 12 2009, 08:59 PM~13556899
> *YOU MEAN GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS SITUATION?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Apr 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13551349
> *before we go anywhere we need to have a meeting of all o.c car clubs presidents and members to see how we gona present our selfs to the city council.i say we get letters from all the school principals that we supported with car show.saying how we been helping their schools with the money we make at shows,then we get old flyers from past toy drives and food drives,even the show we had with s.a.p.d.and so on,we have to prepare our selfs and look organise,also i think each president of every club has to be responsible for their members,when they get out of hand on the streets,like burnouts,hopping unsafe,i sow ones somebody almost hitting a lady with a kid on a parking lot,that don't look good and affects everybody trying to have a good time,even dubs got to stop this shit,if we give no reason for cops to act stupid it will help us,remember they're just waiting for any stupid reason to pull you over.that's my opinion
> *


That seems like the proper way to go at this, organized and professional!!


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'LL GO TO THE NEXT COUNCIL MEETING WITH CHEVYBOY AND FAMILYDREAM, IF YOU GUYS WANT? MEET UP NEAR BY, GO TO A MEETING AND SPEAK ON BEHALF OF THE "CONCERNED CITIZENS OF LOWRIDING AND CLASSIC CARS".
THE C.C.L.C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 14 2009, 03:48 PM~13576538
> *That seems like the proper way to go at this, organized and professional!!
> *


YES, WE NEED LETTERS OF ENDORSEMENT FROM THE BOOSTER PROGRAMS, SCHOOL PRINICPLES OR STAFF, VENDORS/SPONSORS.

YOU KNOW WHAT'S GONNA SUCK, IF WE WIN A ROUND WITH THESE GUYS AND SOMEONE FUKKS IT UP FOR EVERYONE AGAIN,BY DOING SOMETHING STUPID ON THE STREETS OR AFTER A SHOW. :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13576758
> *YES, WE NEED LETTERS OF ENDORSEMENT FROM THE BOOSTER PROGRAMS, SCHOOL PRINICPLES OR STAFF, VENDORS/SPONSORS.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT'S GONNA SUCK, IF WE WIN A ROUND WITH THESE GUYS AND SOMEONE FUKKS IT UP FOR EVERYONE AGAIN,BY DOING SOMETHING STUPID ON THE STREETS OR AFTER A SHOW. :angry:
> *


CAN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE! :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 14 2009, 05:14 PM~13576758
> *YES, WE NEED LETTERS OF ENDORSEMENT FROM THE BOOSTER PROGRAMS, SCHOOL PRINICPLES OR STAFF, VENDORS/SPONSORS.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHAT'S GONNA SUCK, IF WE WIN A ROUND WITH THESE GUYS AND SOMEONE FUKKS IT UP FOR EVERYONE AGAIN,BY DOING SOMETHING STUPID ON THE STREETS OR AFTER A SHOW. :angry:
> *


Create a OC Lowrider Council to help keep the peace within our own. We are currantly trying to get some thing together in the IE like that..


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

ALLEGEDLY WE HAVE A "LOWRIDER ALLIANCE" DATING BACK TO THE 90'S. I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT GOES ON THERE. ALL I CAN SAY, IS YOUR RIGHT, HOWEVER IT TAKES PARTICIPATION, NOT JUST QUIET COMMENTS AT A BAR OR IN PASSING OR ON THE PHONE. IF ONE WANTS RESULTS, HAVE TO STAND TOGETHER, "BAND OF BROTHERS", SOME SHOULD RENT THAT SOMETIME.

I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE DOES. THERE ARE A LOT OF GOOD PEOPLE IN THE MIX.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

TtT


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah i remember the oc alliance i believe it was called l.o.c.o . they are suppose to be still around but ive yet to here any comments from them on this situation


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Apr 15 2009, 01:05 PM~13584178
> *yeah i remember the oc alliance i believe it was called l.o.c.o . they are suppose to be still around but ive yet to here any comments from them on this situation
> *



I NEVER HEARD OF THEM AT ALL. QUESTION IS ARE THEY STILL AROUND AND IF SO THEY ARE CLEARLY NOT AN INSTRUMENTAL ALLIANCE IF THEY ARE NOT ACTIVE OR HEARD FROM IN REGARDS TO THIS CIVIL RIGHTS AND THE PUBLIC LOWRIDER CULTURE ATTACKS. IT WOULD BE BEST TO START AND STRUCTURE A NEW OC ALLIANCE THEY EVERYONE OR THE MAJORITY CAN AGREE AND FUNCTION WITH LOWRIDER MOVEMENT OF THE OC. AFTER THE RESOLVEMENT OF THE CITY AND LAW ENFORCEMENT ISSUE IS RESOLVED.   :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

this is what creates change. UNITY!! and well organization. :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i wish the best for you guys :uh:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

MAY THE FORCE BE WITH US....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TRUELY SAD,TODAY WOULD'VE BEEN A PERFECT DAY FOR SEGERSTROM SHOW,I WONDER HOW THEY EXPLIANED TO THEM(THE KIDS)THAT THEIR SHOW WAS CANCELLED :thumbsdown:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Apr 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13576907
> *ALLEGEDLY WE HAVE A "LOWRIDER ALLIANCE" DATING BACK TO THE 90'S. I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT GOES ON THERE. ALL I CAN SAY, IS YOUR RIGHT, HOWEVER IT TAKES PARTICIPATION, NOT JUST QUIET COMMENTS AT A BAR OR IN PASSING OR ON THE PHONE. IF ONE WANTS RESULTS, HAVE TO STAND TOGETHER, "BAND OF BROTHERS", SOME SHOULD RENT THAT SOMETIME.
> 
> I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE DOES?
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..............


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I SEE THERE'S STILL SOME SHOWS STILL GOING ON IN SANTA ANA. IS THERE STILL A {NO SHOW} PROBLEM IN SANTA ANA? :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE.........TTMFT


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! :uh: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks to all clubs and solo riders who came out to the Roosevelt Elementary Show last night. We sincerely appreciate the effort you guys made to be here, despite the fact it was a Friday night, and despite the fact that you might have taken a risk coming out...



With your support, the event happened, and you know on top of everything the neighborhood where Roosevelt is...so thanks again for coming out. Your donations will make a big difference for the students at our school. You also made a statement to the city by being here last night and a lot of people from the schools and greater community noticed  

*SANTA ANA*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460026


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13672425
> *KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE.........TTMFT
> *


wat up vic think theres no point 2 keep it alive becuase tha lolos had a good chance 2 show tha city of sa that lolos can do good positve things 4 tha city n tha kids at tha skool by showin supportin n only 5 lolo clubs made it 

midnight vision cc
santana cc
sickside cc
NOSOTROS cc
kustom oldies cc


----------



## BobCutlass81 (Jan 17, 2009)

THE COPS ARE REALLY TRIPPEN I JUST GOT PULLED OVER YESTERDAY IN LANCASTER FOR THE LAMEST REASON,, THEY TOLD ME THEY PULLED ME OVER FOR MY WHEELS BEING TO SMALL BUT YET THE FIRST THING THEY ASKED ME WAS IF I WAS ON PAROL OR PROBATION AND TOOK ME OUT OF MY CUTTY TO SEARCH ME........ THAT SHIT GOT ME PISSED CAUSE I WAS HARRASSED FOR BEING A CHICANO IN A LOWRIDER THAT DID NOTHING WRONG AT ALL.... RACIAL DISCRAMINATION RIGHT THERE AND DONT FORGET IT WAS TWO WHITE COPS WHO PULLED ME OVER............... :angry: BUT I CANT BITCH ABOUT IT THATS JUS THE WAY LIFE IS SO I GOT TO GET OVER IT.........


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobCutlass81_@Apr 25 2009, 10:18 PM~13689878
> *THE COPS ARE REALLY TRIPPEN I JUST GOT PULLED OVER YESTERDAY IN LANCASTER FOR THE LAMEST REASON,, THEY TOLD ME THEY PULLED ME OVER FOR MY WHEELS BEING TO SMALL BUT YET THE FIRST THING THEY ASKED ME WAS IF I WAS ON PAROL OR PROBATION AND TOOK ME OUT OF MY CUTTY TO SEARCH ME........ THAT SHIT GOT ME PISSED CAUSE I WAS HARRASSED FOR BEING A CHICANO IN A LOWRIDER THAT DID NOTHING WRONG AT ALL.... RACIAL DISCRAMINATION RIGHT THERE AND DONT FORGET IT WAS TWO WHITE COPS WHO PULLED ME OVER............... :angry: BUT I CANT BITCH ABOUT IT THATS JUS THE WAY LIFE IS SO I GOT TO GET OVER IT.........
> *



NO BROTHA CUTLESS 81! YOU DON'T GOT TO GET OVER IT IF YOU DID NOTHING WRONG BUT BE AND OWN A LOWRIDER AS A CHICANO! THEY DO! :yes: :thumbsdown: :werd: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

JUST TO BAD THAT WE HAVE TO ROLL INTO OTHER CITIES FOR A PICNIC OR A CARSHOW :nosad:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

We can complain as loud as we want, untill someone is ready to stand up and take the nessacery steps then this will continue. The other problem is that there will always be that element that draws the negative attention to our lifestyle, Could be cars hopping on public streets, or burn outs or whatever it may be. Now other types of car enthusist clubs may do these same things but we can't control them. We are responsable for how our community views us. I've been into imports, euros, minis and motorcycles and finally found a home in lowriding because of the family atmosphere. I think if the right people put their heads together we can get alot of these negative perceptions changed, I think that all the clubs from cali need to form a coalition to gve us a louder voice, more power in matters that concern us and the ability to police ourselves with what will be accepted at all lowrider events so that the few can be stopped from ruinning it for all.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS COOL!  EVEN THOUGH IT SENDS A MIXED MESSAGE. BUT COOL!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobCutlass81_@Apr 25 2009, 10:18 PM~13689878
> *THE COPS ARE REALLY TRIPPEN I JUST GOT PULLED OVER YESTERDAY IN LANCASTER FOR THE LAMEST REASON,, THEY TOLD ME THEY PULLED ME OVER FOR MY WHEELS BEING TO SMALL BUT YET THE FIRST THING THEY ASKED ME WAS IF I WAS ON PAROL OR PROBATION AND TOOK ME OUT OF MY CUTTY TO SEARCH ME........ THAT SHIT GOT ME PISSED CAUSE I WAS HARRASSED FOR BEING A CHICANO IN A LOWRIDER THAT DID NOTHING WRONG AT ALL.... RACIAL DISCRAMINATION RIGHT THERE AND DONT FORGET IT WAS TWO WHITE COPS WHO PULLED ME OVER............... :angry: BUT I CANT BITCH ABOUT IT THATS JUS THE WAY LIFE IS SO I GOT TO GET OVER IT.........
> *




























































AS OF RELATIVE EXAMPLE OF NOT COOL! :thumbsdown: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The only way to get this type of shit to stop is to get your local area city counsel person involved. The only way for this to happen is to vote for someone who understands what's going and is willing to go to the Chief of Police and ask them to stop this type of action.. Yes voting is the only way to get people who are voted into office attension.. Put together voter registration drives with your benefit car shows... Contact your local city counsel person and tell them what your doing along with your concerns, also write your state congress person.. I know some people can't vote but everyone knows someone who can vote that doesn't.. Get everyone you know who can vote to register to vote.. If someone who is voted into office see's that you are getting people to register and they don't or won't listen to your issues, then let it be known your voting block will be looking for someone who will listen to your issues.. This is there job and if they think you may affect thier job, they'll listen and remember just becuase they listen don't be fooled, action speaks louder then words. Go to city councel meetings and voice your concerns and seei f the person you speak with is bringing up your concerns.. 

Just an ol'man's 2 cents...

IN TODAYS WORLDS VOTING IS THE KEY TO CHANGE..
How do you think we got a black man as a president... Let your voice be heard, there's power in voting, beleive that homies..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13754841
> *The only way to get this type of shit to stop is to get your local area city counsel person involved. The only way for this to happen is to vote for someone who understands what's going and is willing to go to the Chief of Police and ask them to stop this type of action.. Yes voting is the only way to get people who are voted into office attension.. Put together voter registration drives with your benefit car shows... Contact your local city counsel person and tell them what your doing along with your concerns, also write your state congress person.. I know some people can't vote but everyone knows someone who can vote that doesn't.. Get everyone you know who can vote to register to vote.. If someone who is voted into office see's that you are getting people to register and they don't or won't listen to your issues, then let it be known your voting block will be looking for someone who will listen to your issues.. This is there job and if they think you may affect thier job, they'll listen and remember just becuase they listen don't be fooled, action speaks louder then words. Go to city councel meetings and voice your concerns and see if the person you speak with is bringing up your concerns..
> 
> Just an ol'man's 2 cents...
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13754841
> *The only way to get this type of shit to stop is to get your local area city counsel person involved. The only way for this to happen is to vote for someone who understands what's going and is willing to go to the Chief of Police and ask them to stop this type of action.. Yes voting is the only way to get people who are voted into office attension.. Put together voter registration drives with your benefit car shows... Contact your local city counsel person and tell them what your doing along with your concerns, also write your state congress person.. I know some people can't vote but everyone knows someone who can vote that doesn't.. Get everyone you know who can vote to register to vote.. If someone who is voted into office see's that you are getting people to register and they don't or won't listen to your issues, then let it be known your voting block will be looking for someone who will listen to your issues.. This is there job and if they think you may affect thier job, they'll listen and remember just becuase they listen don't be fooled, action speaks louder then words. Go to city councel meetings and voice your concerns and seei f the person you speak with is bringing up your concerns..
> 
> Just an ol'man's 2 cents...
> ...



:thumbsup: :werd: TO THAT! :yes: :h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS HOMIE STYLN :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 1 2009, 04:51 PM~13758133
> *THANX FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS HOMIE STYLN :thumbsup:
> *


Glad to do it.. We need our voices to be heard homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Have you heard about this show?


















Registration Form


----------



## BobCutlass81 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 30 2009, 11:53 PM~13751893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i fill you there homie its just an every day thing for me had a cop circle me again to day haha.... they can never get enough


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 30 2009, 03:29 PM~13746474
> *JUST TO BAD THAT WE HAVE TO ROLL INTO OTHER CITIES FOR A PICNIC OR A CARSHOW :nosad:
> *


THAT'S WHAT WE DO IN SAN JO. NO MORE CAR SHOWS, CITY OF SAN JO KNEW HOW TO BREAK GILBERT'S BALL'S ( OWNER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE). SO ALL WE DO IS OUR CAR CLUBS HAVE THEIR PICNICS OR WE DRIVE OUT OF SANTA CLARA COUNTY FOR A SHOW OR A CLUB BBQ. :angry: DON'T GIVE UP HOMEBOYS, THERE'S ALWAYS A WAY TO OUT SMART THOSE PINCHE HOODAS. :yes:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@May 2 2009, 10:00 PM~13768332
> *THAT'S WHAT WE DO IN SAN JO. NO MORE CAR SHOWS, CITY OF SAN JO KNEW HOW TO BREAK GILBERT'S BALL'S ( OWNER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE). SO ALL WE DO IS OUR CAR CLUBS HAVE THEIR PICNICS OR WE DRIVE OUT OF SANTA CLARA COUNTY FOR A SHOW OR A CLUB BBQ.  :angry: DON'T GIVE UP HOMEBOYS, THERE'S ALWAYS A WAY TO OUT SMART THOSE PINCHE HOODAS. :yes:
> *



thanx 4 da support homie :thumbsup: and i dint know it was that bad up there.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@May 3 2009, 05:41 AM~13769488
> *thanx 4 da support homie  :thumbsup: and i dint know it was that bad up there.
> *



THIS IS DEDICATED TO ALL THE RIDAZ!  :biggrin:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3UNGSLaNP4


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

REAL GOOD MESSAGE JROCK,I HAV'NT ANSERED ON HERE FOR A MIN,JUST HARD TO COMPLY WITH ALL THIS BULLSHITT,THEM GIVIN OUT "COUTESY WARNINGS" TO LOLOS,BUT YET DON'T EVEN PULL UP TO A RAT ROD FUNCTION(TWICE THAT I SEEN AND HEARD).......
1ST, 2ND AND MAIN,AGAIN LOS ACES C.C THREW ANOTHER SHOW,NO POLICE,AND ABOUT 12,A FIGHT BROKE OUT,GHETTO BIRD,AMBULANCE AND FIREDEPT THIER....
2ND, MALONES BAR CLOSES DOWN HALADAY ST TO HOLD ANOTHER HOT ROD/RAT ROD SHOW N SHINE,NO POLICE EITHER,AND THATS RIGHT NEXT TO A BAR THAT'S OPEN


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14067100
> *REAL GOOD MESSAGE JROCK,I HAV'NT ANSERED ON HERE FOR A MIN,JUST HARD TO COMPLY WITH ALL THIS BULLSHITT,THEM GIVIN OUT "COUTESY WARNINGS" TO LOLOS,BUT YET DON'T EVEN PULL UP TO A RAT ROD FUNCTION(TWICE THAT I SEEN AND HEARD).......
> 1ST, 2ND AND MAIN,AGAIN LOS ACES C.C THREW ANOTHER SHOW,NO POLICE,AND ABOUT 12,A FIGHT BROKE OUT,GHETTO BIRD,AMBULANCE AND FIREDEPT THIER....
> 2ND, MALONES BAR CLOSES DOWN HALADAY ST TO HOLD ANOTHER HOT ROD/RAT ROD SHOW N SHINE,NO POLICE EITHER,AND THATS RIGHT NEXT TO A BAR THAT'S OPEN
> ...


 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 1 2009, 07:56 PM~14067100
> *REAL GOOD MESSAGE JROCK,I HAV'NT ANSERED ON HERE FOR A MIN,JUST HARD TO COMPLY WITH ALL THIS BULLSHITT,THEM GIVIN OUT "COUTESY WARNINGS" TO LOLOS,BUT YET DON'T EVEN PULL UP TO A RAT ROD FUNCTION(TWICE THAT I SEEN AND HEARD).......
> 1ST, 2ND AND MAIN,AGAIN LOS ACES C.C THREW ANOTHER SHOW,NO POLICE,AND ABOUT 12,A FIGHT BROKE OUT,GHETTO BIRD,AMBULANCE AND FIREDEPT THIER....
> 2ND, MALONES BAR CLOSES DOWN HALADAY ST TO HOLD ANOTHER HOT ROD/RAT ROD SHOW N SHINE,NO POLICE EITHER,AND THATS RIGHT NEXT TO A BAR THAT'S OPEN
> ...



hey when did this shit happen i didnt hear bout it it wuz here in santa ana? oh yeah i got pulled over by tustin pigs and the lady bitch that pulled me over said she pulled me over cuz she couldnt read the license plate i wuz like bullshit and she start sayin keep it up and your goin in so i kept it coo. but she slapt me with a 600 dolla ticket sayin that my son wasnt strapped in right in his car seat. dude i always strap my kids real good their car seat and everything i think this bitch just hated low lows but all i could say is fuck tha tustin p.d. fuck all the police tell me why would i endanger my kids is lives on strapping them in but fuck the police but good show in westminster i dint get to take my car cus its not done yet and the brakes where faling but got a ride with my brother and checked it out. peace to ridas.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 2 2009, 12:31 AM~14069378
> *hey when did this shit happen i didnt hear bout it it wuz here in santa ana? oh yeah i got pulled over by tustin pigs and the lady bitch that pulled me over said she pulled me over cuz she couldnt read the license plate i wuz like bullshit and she start sayin keep it up and your goin in so i kept it coo. but she slapt me with a 600 dolla ticket sayin that my son wasnt strapped in right in his car seat. dude i always strap my kids real good their car seat and everything i think this bitch just hated low lows but all i could say is fuck tha tustin p.d. fuck all the police tell me why would i endanger my kids is lives on strapping them in but fuck the police but good show in westminster i dint get to take my car cus its not done yet and the brakes where faling but got a ride with my brother and checked it out. peace to ridas.
> *



:0 600.00! FORGET THAT! I'M GOIN TO COURT ON THAT 1 ! UNLESS SHE GOT PICS AT REAL TIME OF HOW MY CHILD WAS STRAPPED IN MY RIDE SHE'S GOT NO PROOF. ISN'T THAT PART OF INNOCENT BEFORE PROVEN GUILTY?! :0  :angry: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 2 2009, 12:16 AM~14069640
> *:0 600.00! FORGET THAT! I'M GOIN TO COURT ON THAT 1 ! UNLESS SHE GOT PICS AT REAL TIME OF HOW MY CHILD WAS STRAPPED IN MY RIDE SHE'S GOT NO PROOF. ISN'T THAT PART OF INNOCENT BEFORE PROVEN GUILTY?!  :0    :angry:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *



yeah i'm gonna fight it but the court wants all the cash up front and thats something i dont have at da moment but maybe i odd of make these pigs work cuz i just see them on their celly's talkin n shit i gots to put me in some work.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 2 2009, 12:44 PM~14071555
> *yeah i'm gonna fight it but the court wants all the cash up front and thats something i dont have at da moment but maybe i odd of make these pigs work cuz i just see them on their celly's talkin n shit i gots to put me in some work.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

SO WHATS THE WORD?


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 2 2009, 11:44 AM~14071555
> *yeah i'm gonna fight it but the court wants all the cash up front and thats something i dont have at da moment but maybe i odd of make these pigs work cuz i just see them on their celly's talkin n shit i gots to put me in some work.
> *


don't bother it will be over by the time it gets started i tried to fight mine and chales the only way you will win if the pig does not show up because when it first begins they ask them for their side of the story and before they ask you they start questioning you :thumbsdown:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

lowriding is not a crime 
see we show and hop but dont do burnout and illegal engine shit like hot rods i mean look at a ratrod all rusted up dats bad for da environment dey should cancel hot & rat rods dey make da tire smoke


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 1 2009, 11:31 PM~14069378
> *hey when did this shit happen i didnt hear bout it it wuz here in santa ana? oh yeah i got pulled over by tustin pigs and the lady bitch that pulled me over said she pulled me over cuz she couldnt read the license plate i wuz like bullshit and she start sayin keep it up and your goin in so i kept it coo. but she slapt me with a 600 dolla ticket sayin that my son wasnt strapped in right in his car seat. dude i always strap my kids real good their car seat and everything i think this bitch just hated low lows but all i could say is fuck tha tustin p.d. fuck all the police tell me why would i endanger my kids is lives on strapping them in but fuck the police but good show in westminster i dint get to take my car cus its not done yet and the brakes where faling but got a ride with my brother and checked it out. peace to ridas.
> *


 i think i know what lady pulled you over.. i live in tustin and when i first moved here i got pulled over on my bicycle two houses down from my pad the same day i had just moved in,back in 2006, and i am sure its the same lady that pulled u over.. many of my tustin friends have been pulled over by her for stupid reasons.. and when i got pulled over her first question was, "have you ever been arrested", i was like wtf no!. then more stupid questions.. yeah that lady is a bitch.. :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

prayer works


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Jun 3 2009, 12:40 AM~14079922
> *i think i know what lady pulled you over.. i live in tustin and when i first moved here i got pulled over on my bicycle two houses down from my pad the same day i had just moved in,back in 2006, and i am sure its the same lady that pulled u over.. many of my tustin friends have been pulled over by her for stupid reasons.. and when i got pulled over her first question was, "have you ever been arrested", i was like wtf no!. then more stupid questions.. yeah that lady is a bitch.. :angry:
> *


 yeah wuz she like in her 30's cuz she wuz a bitch with us. now for anyone in this topic if she didnt have a good enough reason to pull me over can that defeat my chances with the ticket and can the judge reconsile with me cuz i mean i wasnt ridin with bald headed people and i dont have tinted windows, i had my old lady and my two kids and trust me you can see my kids from any one of my windows so wut ya'll think


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

So what's the word on the streets of SA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14084556
> *yeah wuz she like in her 30's cuz she wuz a bitch with us. now for anyone in this topic if she didnt have a good enough reason to pull me over can that defeat my chances with the ticket and can the judge reconsile with me cuz i mean i wasnt ridin with bald headed people and i dont have tinted windows, i had my old lady and my two kids and trust me you can see my kids from any one of my windows so wut ya'll think
> *



WAS THERE ANY ADULT WITNESSES WITH YOU DURING THE TICKET ISSUE? IF SO I WOULD JUST TAKE MY CHANCE AT COURT. IT'S WOULD BE A SLIM CHANCE SHE WOULD SHOW UP IF SHGE KNOW YOU HAVE A WITNESS TO BACK YOU CLAIM.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14089542
> *WAS THERE ANY ADULT WITNESSES WITH YOU DURING THE TICKET ISSUE? IF SO I WOULD JUST TAKE MY CHANCE AT COURT. IT'S WOULD BE A SLIM CHANCE SHE WOULD SHOW UP IF SHGE KNOW YOU HAVE A WITNESS TO BACK YOU CLAIM.
> *



well i got my lady and she wuz like pist cuz she had no reason to pull me over but the weard thing about it wuz before that bitch pulled us over she saw a regal with all windows tinted pass right by her and did nothing so instead of her lazy donut ass givin a u-turn she saw us driving up and got behind us. all in all i have heard that if an officer has no reason to pull you over and issues you a ticket for wut ever reason it goes to the drivers advantage because their was no threat or reason and after she ran my plates they where clean and still pulled me over but who knows but :machinegun: tustin p.d.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thug_till_i_die_@Jun 1 2009, 10:31 PM~14069378
> *hey when did this shit happen i didnt hear bout it it wuz here in santa ana? oh yeah i got pulled over by tustin pigs and the lady bitch that pulled me over said she pulled me over cuz she couldnt read the license plate i wuz like bullshit and she start sayin keep it up and your goin in so i kept it coo. but she slapt me with a 600 dolla ticket sayin that my son wasnt strapped in right in his car seat. dude i always strap my kids real good their car seat and everything i think this bitch just hated low lows but all i could say is fuck tha tustin p.d. fuck all the police tell me why would i endanger my kids is lives on strapping them in but fuck the police but good show in westminster i dint get to take my car cus its not done yet and the brakes where faling but got a ride with my brother and checked it out. peace to ridas.
> *


HAHA thats funny i got questioned by Tustin pd cause the cop couldnt read my plate too. i live in tustin and was coming back home from work. i got off the 5 south on redhill and made a left, as soon as i finish making my turn i see a cop wrapping up another ticket and as i pass by him he just stares at me. so i think no big deal then all of a sudden i see his car behind me and it follows me for two more blocks. i turn into my street and so does he. i park in my driveway and get out of the car and the cop rolls up right behind my car gets out of his car and first thing he says is "are you in a gang?" , then "you ever been arrested?", Have any warrants?" etc.. after that i tell him "whats the point of all these questions? i dont think i did anything wrong and you never said i was pulled over so can i go home?" and the cop responds with "i cant read your license plate". im just thinking all these question for that!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jun 4 2009, 09:41 PM~14099961
> *HAHA thats funny i got questioned by Tustin pd cause the cop couldnt read my plate too. i live in tustin and was coming back home from work. i got off the 5 south on redhill and made a left, as soon as i finish making my turn i see a cop wrapping up another ticket and as i pass by him he just stares at me. so i think no big deal then all of a sudden i see his car behind me and it follows me for two more blocks. i turn into my street and so does he. i park in my driveway and get out of the car and the cop rolls up right behind my car gets out of his car  and first thing he says is "are you in a gang?" , then "you ever been arrested?", Have any warrants?" etc..  after that i tell him "whats the point of all these questions? i dont think i did anything wrong and you never said i was pulled over so can i go home?" and the cop responds with "i cant read your license plate". im just thinking all these question for that!
> *



jus sum bullshit cuz you know they dont like it and the only reason they dont like it is cuz they think we are gang members and when they think of that they think of cop killers now i know why not only our gente feals this way but afro-americans 2 and any other race that has gone thru this but all thease mo-phuckas will understand when shit comes back at them in life.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:dunno: Santa Ana


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Any updates ??? :dunno:


----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

YEAH! WATS THE WORD! I'M ALWAYS DOWN TO START MY TROUBLE FOR A GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 4 2009, 10:26 AM~13482878
> *:angry: THIS IS JUST TO GIVE ALL THE JENTE A HEADS UP ON THE SITUATION,UNDERSTANDING THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS,IT WAS ALL ON THE SANTA ANA PD,IN WHICH THEY BLAME THE SUV'S AND HOPPIN ON THE STREETS,AS TOLD BY THESE OFFICERS AT TODAYS EVENT,THAT RUINED IT FOR THE O.C SCENE,AS STATED,THEY WILL FROM NOW ON BE AT THE SHOW GIVING "COURTESY WARNINGS".....IN OTHER WORDS,YOUR AS JUST GOT WRITTEN INTO THE "MAINFRAME",SO WHEN ON BRISTOL,COPS ON YOUR REAR RUNNING YOUR PLATES,IT COMES OUT WITH THE WARNINGS YOU WERE WRITTEN PREVIOUSLY,THEY HAVE THE RIGHT TO PULL YOU OVER AND IMPOUND YOUR RYDE........THIS IS WHAT WAS EXPLAINED TO ME,FUCKIN BULLSHIT,ITS CALLED INTRAMPMENT,I MADE MYSELF CLEAR THAT THIS WAS A "FREE SHOW",WERE HERE TO SHOW THE RYDES TO THE PUBLIC IN GENERAL...."IT DON'T MATTER ,WERE HERE TO DO OUR JOB,AND INFORCE IT"JUST AS IT SEEMED THAT WE WERE GETTING IN GOOD WITH THE CITY,POLICE CAME  AND RUINED IT FOR EVERYBODY THATS LEGIT INTHIS LIFESTYLE THAT WE CALL LOWRIDING................
> EVEN THE MOST HIGHLY RESPECTED CLUB FROM OC,THE CLASSICS ,MR ROCHA,GOT WRITTEN UP,SORRY BRO,IF I WOULD'VE KNOWN THEY WERE GONA DO THIS,MY ASS WOULD'VE KEPT QUITE...
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

all this shit got settledwe can do shows now. we got plenty coming up this year


----------

